# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Xox's Dreams Within Dreams

## Xox

*Disclaimer- I am going to be very graphic with details. This is going to include sexual content, violence, etc.

Welcome to my dream journal! 

Feel free to leave any comments. 

*  
Dreams from My Previous Dream Journal

*6-02-07*

Old School

Last night I had a dream where I was back in my old 9th period English class. My teacher was there but the room was different, larger. I was in the back. He gave us an assignment to do that I basically thought I already knew; so i decided not to do it. But, then I realized I should. So I started doing it. Just then he announced he was going to come around to check it. I was embarrassed because I only had a few sentences. He didn't say anything; just checked. Then I went to some other class, but I had to come back to his class. I dont remember that part. Anyway, I was walking home, and it was weird because I was walking home from my elementary school, (when I should have been taking bus from hs.) Anyway I ran into this o.g. who chased after me, but I yelled for help and he warded off. Finally, I went into a car around where I live and I remember seeing s.g. from the car and I got sort of happy. crm

*6-03-07*

Christmas?

I had very different and very long dreams last night.
*1st*- I am in some sort of festival somewhere. I see t.m. meet some g. He ends up marrying her, I get really mad about this. Uncle A is here. Then I go back home. Apparently it was a trip during Christmas time. It is snowing, I have returned from ny. My house seems huge, and hard to get into. There are so many dogs guarding it. We finally get in. I meet my history teacher, we have small talk, I tell her about ny. I realize its weird because it isn't Christmastime.

Old School 2

*2nd* - I am back in school. Apparently only for a month. We're supposed to be acting in a movie. I see Mel. I see she is overacting. I think "Wow their she goes". I wanted to act to, but I came in late. They ask Milly if she ever has acted. She says not really. (funny I asked myself the same question yesterday and I said not really) 
Then one of my teachers comes in. he tells me to come to his class after this. I go 2 my next class (science); Tell her I need to go to that guys class. Weirdly I end up in some girls class, quite big. I'm fixing my hair in her office. I see two random grls looking over at me wit dirty looks; I yell **** you before leaving. The teacher seems shocked and I talk with her. I discover there might be a chance of me staying for two months. I am happy. I wake up with a happy feeling. But yeah it was a dream...

*8-11-07*

Tsunami

*1st* - I was in my other new house in Virginia. It was right next to a small island. I saw a tsunami hit it, water was like 100 ft. high. Water started coming everywhere, so we went inside. It was me, my mom, and one of my brothers. I was thinking about telling my dads friend how the island would be a good vacation spot but too bad. I was on the floor facing the tall glass window that reaches the ceiling, i saw a tornado. It was huge, i was really scared at this point, like I was in no control over anything. The lights and whatnot inside were gone. I was walking in the darkness. I screamed at my dad that we shouldn't have come here at the first place.

Something had happened, either I was dead from the journey of leaving the water or my mom was. Im pretty sure i was. It was like we both went back in time to see what really happened. suddenly I was on the island again, right on its shores. The storm was hitting, i was with my mom and brother. We dangerously made our way back through high elevations on boxes (?). I saw that i had tried my best to save them. So had my mom. I was still very mad at my dad, I remember the powerfulness of my feelings while I screamed.

Back To School
*2nd* - I was back in school. McKee was also connected by another by an underground tunnel. The tunnel was dirty and smelly. I saw k.f. in the halls. I was with my old best friend t.k. I didn't really care, just kept on walking.

Phone Number
*3rd* - (actually the 1st) I was back home in NY. In my house talking to my older brother. N.M. came to my door with a bunch of friends asking for me. I saw they had arrived from my window. I believe they didn't see me. they were squinting trying to look. I remember thinking WTF? I was really pissed that they had come to my front door and thought I'm going to call NM as soon as I can to see whatd up with this. My little brother told them I wasn't their. They left. I got around to calling NM but never really asked about them coming. I remembered it a second before we hung up. But I somehow got the message through anyway.

*8-18-07*

New School

I was in my new school. It was in the school I plan to go to. It was the first day of school. I was at my uncles gas station. I was helping him out. I remember seeing his wife. Their were various other stores. I was kind of in the shadows in school. I was embarrassed when I saw some "kids." Of coarse they yelled something at me. I was kind of flattered but I ignored them. I was thinking that I should have dressed more properly. School sucked but it was better then I thought it would be. It was bright morning. The sun was beating down. After school I ran or something to a store. I was being chased or something. The store was long in length. It had windows with candy and cakes. I didn't buy anything. I don't really remember anything else.

*8-20-07*

Wagner Basketball

We were looking through some videos. My grandma seemed to have my brothers old high school videos from when he was on the Wagner basketball team. Suddenly I was in the video in the stands, cheering him om. The whole scene was blurry. I saw my brother running and get two shots in. They were pretty good and I was impressed. But, it was an impossible blur and I could hardly make out anything. Now that I think about it, it was a lot like this video I have seen years ago on the t.v. of the same school. (my school)

*A week ago from 8-20*

Evil 
Dreams from about a week ago that I remember
Something in the garage is apparently deadly. I was getting strong feelings on that, when I went into the garage today.
My cousin is evil. She has bad intentions. I am worried for my brother when I think about the dream now. I see her laughing satisfyingly about some of her evil intentions. (lol  ::wtf:: )

*8-23-07*

Drunk in Theater

I drank a lot of strawberry liquor. I got really drunk in my dream. It was very real-life like.
I was in a theater, running around. I was looking for something. My oldest brother was there.

----------


## Michael

Boom. First comment. I win.

Look foward to readin your dreams.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Man I'm tired.

Oh, hi cookies.

----------


## bro

Yay for dream journals..Hope to see some nice little adventures here, coming from your branium...should help in your LD attempts :p

I'm typing up all my dreams to date..so they'll be up soon too  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

Other Dream From Previous Dream Journal

*8-26-07*

Airport

*1st* - I am driving somewhere, I have no idea where the location is. Although Imwith my dad. We go to like an airportish place. It has fast foods and is really crowded. I see Josh there. My dad is getting something done. We leave but come back the next day. My bro is with me this time, the little one. He needs to pick up his friend, which turns out to be Josh. Josh' face isn't too clear. I realize it was him t the airport place as he comes out of his brooklyn looking house. We go again. This time my dad tells me to do something while hes gone, I tell him I'm going to get McDonald's if anything. So I gt it and sit down in a really big crown of customers. I get a burger or something. I ate some of it and it was delicious. Josh ids their although we don't really talk. Something happens their, I have no idea what. Everybody starts moving hurriedly. crm

Old School 3

*2nd* - I'm in school, which sort of is leading to a forest. At least where the bathrooms are. Im sitting in the cafeteria. It looks a lot like my junior high school. I'm talking to some friends. I remember wearing a light blue sweatshirt with jeans. My hair is tied firmly as usual hanging loose. I see Jeffrey and Naj, walking. (they were both in my school) I keep on talking to my friends as if I didn't notice. They pass in front of the table, talking. I don't notice Jeffrey much because I don't care but I look at Naj. He looks short, hes wearing a bluish shirt with jeans that are sort of his size. I guess because the shirt is small. I remember thinking "wow hes small kinda shrimpy" Hes not really that small. Anyway the teachers let us go outside. (so junior high schoolish) I go outside and run around like crazy. (wow i never do that in real life) The school seems to be in the cenetr of the playground.. The forest is at the edge. I go to use the bathroom with a friend. Basically check myself out in the mirror. Im all giggly. (reminds me of the days = ( where I used to like school) I come back, run around. Naj and some others are playing something and a group of girls are standing talking. They are my friends from jhs and shit. I see Sade is their. At first I run, Naj says something to me. Then I join my friends. crm

*8-30-07*

Nasia
My friend Nasia and I are on a stage at some singing/modeling thing. I see her hair has grown really long. She tells me my hair is very long too. Shes all happy about something. (this is probably because I talked to her after a while recently) crm

*9-01-07*

Zan
My dream recall seems to be getting really bad lately 
I have no idea why...but this is what I could remember from last night
I am beating up Zan, like really beating him up. I don't really feel bad at all. I have some type of powers. I nearly kill him in the dream, mercilessly. (I don't know what the hell is up with that, I felt so bad when I woke up, I don't even have anything against him)

*9-02-07*


Liss
*1st* -I'm back home and I meet my friend Liss. She just shows up to my door. I have no idea why she came, but greet her in. There is I think one other person I cant remember...I talk to her about random things for a very long time..She gets on the phone with her mom/sister and tells them she doesn't want to go shopping..I find this very weird since the school year is starting...but she sticks with what she decided..i remember thinking "wow why would she do that". She explains to me shell stick with old stuff (umm okay?) Then I say oh yea you probably have some things they have never seen like me, she says yes I think.

Celebration

*2nd* -There is some type of celebration going on outside, it looks kinda like clove lakes park.. A lot of people are there..I'm trying to decide who to go with into the park..I think I do. Its a summer day..

Car

*3rd* - I'm driving around in the car with lots of people on the highways..I'm guessing its Queens/Brooklyn judging by the type of buildings. I see someone on their balcony in the building..its not someone I know but they stare at me...I'm surprised they can see me from their car..O think I smiled back or laughed..something like that. we keep on driving around
crm

*9-03-07*

Friends Come Back

*1st* - My friends that left recently have come back. They lost something, they give me a black ipod shuffle as a present...they are all worked up about something...I am in my new house. Its raining or something My dad is outside. He is about to go to work.

Rabbit Lost

*2nd* - My rabbit is lost I cant find it and strangely don't really try. In the end I tell people to look for her.

*10-06-07*

City

(Vampire Heavy ; P)

Vell, Im finally vriting here again, but anyvay..
 I vas vith my 2 friends R.T and um R.T. the sisters. Ve vere just hanging around, going to different shops. I remember they had an issue about something as usual. they vanted to go somevhere and couldnt.

*10-07-07*

Brookdale and Brooklyn

1st - My dad, brother m, and I have gone to Brookdale hospital. My brother wanted to walk through the bridges apparently, but couldn't. He was all mad because of that, my dad tried to explain why he couldn't but he was just snobbishly arguing. We were passing all the cars on the side road, and looking onto the huge field with the bridge. I saw that there were dogs there. I remember thinking "Why would he want to go in there." 

Anyways, me and my family went to My Aunt Y's house in Brooklyn. her kids were there and she wasn't in the best of moods. The room was small with a kitchen leading to it towards the upper left. (if looked from above.) The food was mediocre. she seemed to be all worked up about her kids. I remember my parents complaining about her.

Old School 4

*2nd* - I was back at school. (the ny one) I was in the cafeteria at first. I remember meeting some friend. There seemed to be some competition in the water. I was winning the competition. I did everything first. Fabolous was one of the judges. I remember hoping to think that he would see me win. I didn't see him that much anyway.

Competition

3rd - My dad, uncle J, and some girl were having this competition. They had to perform three feats. It was on a stage. I seemed to be looking, but I wasn't there. I think Uncle J won. This time I went to school, (va one) and I remember hoping people would learn how to dress better.Some girl came in and I thought "OK guess not". She wasn't dressed that well.

crm

10-11-07

*Advanced Task of October*

_Pull out mirror reflection and ask, "Why do we dream?"_

I finished the advanced task today morning!

While I was procrastinating getting up for school I had a quick WILD. I had been thinking about the lucid task for a while now, so I jumped right into it. I was standing in a big room, right in front of a tall and wide mirror. The frame was made of wood. I quickly pulled my reflection out. My reflection swooped right out. It was smiling in an evil way. It seemed very evil for some reason. It was wearing a long white gown and hair was out. It was skinnier then I am, and there was something odd that I cant put my finger on. It seemed to be enjoying a joke that I wasn't in on. It looked like it was mocking me (lol) So I ask her "Why do we dream?" It said, "Why do we dream? How am I supposed to know?" I said, "Just tell me you bitch!" (hoping to get a good answer from her) It said, "If Im a bitch, then you're a bitch", still smiling. I got frustrated and said, "Fine!" After a few minutes of sp I woke myself up.

This was so fun! I want to try it again to see what answers I get.

----------


## Xox

> Boom. First comment. I win.
> 
> Look foward to readin your dreams.



Thank you  ::bluesmile:: 





> Man I'm tired.
> 
> Oh, hi cookies.



Hi Copper Pipes, long time no see.  ::D: 





> I'm typing up all my dreams to date..so they'll be up soon too



Cool, I'll be sure to check them out. And I made a better version of my old DJ so  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

Recall has been getting better and better.  ::D: 

Although last night it sucked.

Some guy was trying to tell me something about a girl he knew. 
I remember he was really happy about her. And thats about it.

----------


## The Cusp

> City
> 
> (Vampire Heavy ; P)
> 
> Vell, Im finally vriting here again, but anyvay..
>  I vas vith my 2 friends R.T and um R.T. the sisters. Ve vere just hanging around, going to different shops. I remember they had an issue about something as usual. they vanted to go somevhere and couldnt.



That vas pretty clever!

I like the colorful titles, keeps your DJ looking fresh.

----------


## bro

> That vas pretty clever!
> 
> I like the colorful titles, keeps your DJ looking fresh.



Bah, colors....whoo needs'em. (though they do catch the eye)

----------


## Xox

I agree, but colors make it more entertaining and attractive.

I plan to add pictures to my new ones.

----------


## Xox

*11-17-07*

Run-Away Adventure



I was in my house in NY. It sort of looked like it anyway. I was going to take a shower. My dad made us all leave really quickly. My dads old friend/enemy had come down to kill us. We left the house, which led straight to the woods.

We are just running and running. We run for a good few hrs. It seems like it's a forest area in like Transylvania or something. It's definitely a foreign country. We realize we are hungry. We find a restaurant where we dine in. There is a great cuisine. We hurry up and eat. I have an argument with the waitress lady. She seemed to be mimicking on the phone. I tell her how stupid and disrespectful she sounds. Anyway, I eat the kebabs. Suddenly, a whole bunch of my fathers friends are here. My dad becomes worried. We quickly greet and leave. My dad tells us how we shouldn't have stalled and kept running. So we run and run. I see someone moving. I freeze in the tree I am in. I see dark green eyes. They laugh coldly. They say, "You can do better than that." It seems to be a woman, I got a feeling she was the enemy. She leaves and I run for my life. We end up finding a hut. We all get in there and go to sleep. We wake up shortly, and keep on running through the huge trees.

I become lost with my little brother. I have many adventures with him. First off we go to the school place. I meet some stupid boys and girls there. I seem to be alone. There are some classes in session. The hallways are pretty narrow. Then, I see a store. I grab some rice krispies treats. I get in line. The treats are all  lying on a basket that leads to the store. I go into the store and there are a couple of guys. I realize I have a load of cash in my pocket I see the amount of money they have, a few hundred bills. I jokingly ask them for money. They actually start giving it but then I tell them I have my own and take it out. They all say "Oooooooh" at the amount I have. I flaunt it.(?) So anyway I pay and leave. I grab my brother. There is a guy from the shop who thinks everything is a joke. Unfortunately, he starts following us. I jump into the trees. We go in many different directions. The trees aren't that thick. Im apparently in VA now. he always seems to catch up, especially when the trees end. I feel really panicked. I don't know what to do. I know I must run. I find out it is morning. I overlook the truck stop. I think of whoever is handling it now, a bit sadly. The guy is still with me, along with my brother. We run, I am still trying to get rid of him. I am joined by the actress Kajol. I run when he doesn't notice. We run through thick trees. there are some rivers and lakes along the way. Kajol jumps into this river. She seems to be drowning. The guy saves her. I am watching all this from the edge. I knew it was going to happen. They are apparently in love now. 

Suddenly, I am at the bleachers of my school. I am with my brother. I see they are having some type of sports competition. Mrs. Burnop is there.  The girls Kristal and Lindsay are competing with some other people. They seem to have won. It is time for the dancing and celebrating. I see Samantha and some other people attempting the dancing. I see Justin from my school in NY. (tall braids CFU class) I see how horrible they are dancing. I show Justin how to do it properly. Everyone applauds at me. I see my chance and run away, yet again. My brother is still with me.

I am in a house now. My rabbit is there with me. I send her to the clinic to get checked. When she comes back, I see she is a bit bloody. I become very angry when I realize a cat has done this. The cat is lurking around the house. There is another rabbit. The poor fellow is walking around kitchen. It lays down. I see the cat come. She bites him. I freeze, not knowing what to do. The cat runs away. I see her again, this time I go and step on her. She screeches a bit. I don't feel any pity. My goal is to kill her. I see her again, and this time step twice on her, heavily with a boot. She is dead, and the rabbits are safe.

Some of those things are not in any order. I tried to keep them in best order.

*After Thoughts* : What a dream I had. It was sooo long, I'm shocked I actually remember most of it. It lasted throughout the night to afternoon. I have no idea what it could have meant. I guess I stay worried about my rabbit a lot for some reason. I am pretty paranoid.  :paranoid:  I was just running and running. My legs were tired when I woke up, but that is probably because I exercised a whole lot yesterday.  ::bluesmile::  My recall has made a tremendous improvement, it's because I am less stressed now. It was such a nice adventurous dream. Been a long time.  :Happy:

----------


## AURON

nice recall Xox...i bet the exercersie probably helped too.

----------


## Xox

Really? Does exercising help? Lol.

----------


## bro

That sounded like an epic dream! ...who knows, maybe the excercise did help. From the looks of it it looked like you had many different emotions flowing through that dream...a little bit of everything, running away from a scary man (lots of fear) (i've had that countless times), sibling adventures, getting a bit pissed with idiots (the waitress)...actually it made me laugh because I'm the one who gives servers dirty looks if they're nasty :p...but "adventure" is the word  :smiley: . I'm glad you got a taste of how great those dreams can be again...I find I wake relaxed and satisfied after a long one like that

Anyway, incredible recall, keep it up!

----------


## bro

> My dads old friend/enemy had come down to kill us. 
> 
> We realize we are hungry. We find a restaurant where we dine in. There is a great cuisine. 
> 
>   I have an argument with the waitress lady. She seemed to be mimicking on the phone. I tell her how stupid and disrespectful she sounds. 
> 
>  I freeze in the tree I am in. I see dark green eyes. They laugh coldly. They say, "You can do better than that." It seems to be a woman, I got a feeling she was the enemy. 
> 
>  I become lost with my little brother. I have many adventures with him. 
> ...



That sounded like an epic dream! ...who knows, maybe the excercise did help. From the looks of it it looked like you had many different emotions flowing through that dream...a little bit of everything, running away from a scary man (lots of fear) (i've had that countless times), sibling adventures, saving the things that are dear to you (rabbits apparently) getting a bit pissed with idiots (the waitress)...actually it made me laugh because I'm the one who gives servers dirty looks if they're nasty :p...but "adventure" is the word  :smiley: . I'm glad you got a taste of how great those dreams can be again...I find I wake relaxed and satisfied after a long one like that

Anyway, incredible recall, keep it up!

EDIT: for god's sake, im sorry about the double post...I tried quoting after the post and i made a new one :blush:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Vov. Cool dreams. @[email protected]

----------


## Xox

*12-8-07*

Carousoul



I finally had someone in my dreams from DV! Haha. 

Anyway nothing much happen, it was pretty much like a slideshow and old movie mixed together. It was pretty dark and I was semi-lucid. I didn't bother to control it though, it was a school night. I kept on seeing my real surroundings around me, and I was tossing and turning. (Note that this was the night before my final exams)

So I saw a whole bunch of old movie like things floating in and out of my vision. I saw Carou in them repeatedly, and a bunch of other people. I was seeing old settings. Uhm yeah, pretty weird.

*12-9-07*

Chemistry



I dreamed I was taking chemistry. Haha. 

I saw a bunch of numbers on a worksheet. I was worried coz I had no idea what I was doing.

 I was taking a test in school. I had no idea..again. Haha

----------


## Carôusoul

> *12-8-07*
> 
> Carousoul
> 
> I finally had someone in my dreams from DV! Haha. 
> 
> Anyway nothing much happen, it was pretty much like a slideshow and old movie mixed together. It was pretty dark and I was semi-lucid. I didn't bother to control it though, it was a school night. I kept on seeing my real surroundings around me, and I was tossing and turning. (Note that this was the night before my final exams)
> 
> So I saw a whole bunch of old movie like things floating in and out of my vision. I saw Carou in them repeatedly, and a bunch of other people. I was seeing old seetings. Uhm yeah, pretty weird.
> ...






This pleases me. You have done well.

----------


## Xox

Thank you Bro, Copper, and Carou.  :smiley: 

*12-11/12-07*

Lucid Task for December



This was a WILD, done around 11ish am.

Like in nearly all of my LD's, I found myself suddenly in a random place. In this case it was a huge jungle. It was pretty hard for me not to wake up, I kept on seeing glimpses of my real bed and room. I saw a whole bunch of DC's prowling around.  I remember seeing a lion. I wasn't scared or anything, which is a surprise. The lion was a talking lion, and it didn't seem too happy about something, but somehow I knew it wouldn't do anything to me. I walked around for a bit, then a DC approached me. It was a middle aged man, before he was walking around barking commands at everyone. After he came to me, I suddenly remembered the task, so I asked him, "What's my name?" He says, "Mufasa" ( ::roll:: ) I was pretty amused but slightly disappointed. This name was probably influenced by the damn lion. After this I woke up, WILDed again, and went into another place. The rest of this is in my DJ.

I'll attempt the advanced task soon.

The Beach and House



My family and I traveled near to the beach. We were at my uncles houses. He seemed to have about four. He is a bit rich, but yeah. The houses were huge too. They were right off the beach. They was a huge crowd there. It was mid-summerish. It seemed to be just about dusk. There were huge waves in the water. There was storm coming. (IRL - I'm really scared of water O_O. ) I was getting pretty scared, so I headed to the house. We had to go up very long stairs. We went through cellars and whatnot. My uncle was there as well. There were people who were following us up. They wanted to escape the storm, but it was our house. They seemed a bit creepy too. My dad told me to not let them in. I had to shut the celler door on them. I let in one old lady though. I didn't fell bad in the dream, surprisingly. Everyone was pretty calmed down in the house, it was like nothing was going to happen. There was a lot of food on the house; like rows and rows of bottles of juice, soda, etc. Basically, rooms full of it. There was some guy with my dad, he needed a tyenol/advil. My dad told me to go get it. I remember thinking about how cute the guy was. When I went to get the medicane, I couldn't remember which one he wanted. (tyenol or advil) I woke up after that anyway.

----------


## Snuggleumpakis

> "I remember thinking about how cute the guy was."



Haha seems like someone has an LD boyfriend  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

> Haha seems like someone has an LD boyfriend



Hha, I don't even remember what dream that was. :p

----------


## mark

hello!

You have some great dreams in here!

oh congrats on the task  :smiley:  mustafa lol....to be fair its the best one I have read so far  ::D:

----------


## bro

Hey, 

Haven't been here in ages. Congratulations on the task Xox.."Musafa" is as good a name as any..hehe, sounds like it certainly was influenced by that good o'l movie.. You really do a have a knack for WILD's..I envy that ability.

The second dream was a bit strange but it certainly sounded like you were prepared for the storm with those rows upon rows of canned foods...though that gorup of people coming to the door sounded a bit creepy indeed.

I look forward to coming to chill in some of these shore houses in my next lucid dream. :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

*12-14/15-07*

Food 



I remembered a dream yet again! Haha. Well I did have about 16 hrs. of sleep. Hrm. I never just remember random dreams like this, maybe it's because Im on DV, and Ive been reading a lot of DJ's today. Probably influenced by this, who knows?

Anyway, This was a WILD I had just as I went to bed. All I remember from this was that I ate lots of fresh fruits. The taste was so real it wasn't even funny. I saw images of fruits then I was eating them, I didn't pick them up or anything, they just landed in my mouth and I chewed and ate.  ::D: 

I saw so taken aback that I woke up rather early. In like 5 minutes.  :tongue2:  then I went to sleep again.


French!



I finally had a dream in French! 

It was very short, and I hardly remember what happen, but Hooray!  ::D:  

I was just basically with a group of people and we were all speaking in French. There was one woman and a few men. We were all discussing something. I remember thinking about how to form sentences and and use verbs, I was thinking _really_ hard. Amazingly enough I did everything right, which is more than what you can say for irl.  ::?:  Kinda weird, I know.


Back to Home



I have finally returned home. At first I am in school, getting registered back. My parents aren't there. I keep on thinking about how long I'm going to stay. I worry if it is only for few days or not. In school I meet X*v*e* in the hallway that leads to the lunchroom. I am with one of my friends, can't remember who. X seems a bit lost, he's supposed to be a freshman after all. Anyway, I meet my friend S*d*, it's been a long time, almost a year. We're both really excited. Anyway, scenario changes, I'm at some party in a average sized house. My attire is very weird, I dunno why; a blue dressy blouse with black pants, It's not the sort of thing to wear at parties. Anyway, I'm outside with my friend S*d* again. I'm walking down the street, and I see at the neighbors house, J*m*e* is standing at the porch on his cell. He's wearing practically the same shirt as me, the colors are exactly the same. I think it's a bit odd on the dream. I pass by him and am talking to my friend. When I go in the house, I enter the stairs and about 10 people yell, "Welcome Back." I was expecting more, apparently the rest of the crowd hasn't been cued in yet. So I go back outside coz they tell me too. (haha) I come back in and this time everyone yells "Welcome Back." I remember my hair wasn't done great. I kept in tying and retying it. I remember thinking, it looked better than it was out. Crm.

_After thoughts:_  Well I certainly haven't dreamt about him in a very long time. And good too.  ::roll::  I wonder why he suddenly popped up. I hope this doesn't continue.  ::roll:: 


Hrm - let me put these in order.

----------


## Xox

> hello!
> 
> You have some great dreams in here!
> 
> oh congrats on the task  mustafa lol....to be fair its the best one I have read so far



Thanks Mark!  ::D: 





> Hey, 
> 
> Haven't been here in ages. Congratulations on the task Xox.."Musafa" is as good a name as any..hehe, sounds like it certainly was influenced by that good o'l movie.. You really do a have a knack for WILD's..I envy that ability.
> 
> The second dream was a bit strange but it certainly sounded like you were prepared for the storm with those rows upon rows of canned foods...though that gorup of people coming to the door sounded a bit creepy indeed.
> 
> I look forward to coming to chill in some of these shore houses in my next lucid dream.



Thanks Bro!  ::D:  And yes, nearly all of my lucids are WILD's, sometimes I have MILD's. I dunno, it's like I can't even achieve anything else. Haha. 

I hope I never have one of these shore dreams, Im really scared of water. Haha. :p

----------


## mark

nice one on the french dream, I wish I could speak another language lol.

Was it hard to do? and did you understand everything they said?

Im guessing here but are you away from home at university (college I think they call it in America) it must have been very intense and nice to get back home in your dream

----------


## Xox

> nice one on the french dream, I wish I could speak another language lol.
> 
> Was it hard to do? and did you understand everything they said?
> 
> Im guessing here but are you away from home at university (college I think they call it in America) it must have been very intense and nice to get back home in your dream



That's what was odd, It was very easy to do in the dream, I just thought hard in the beginning.  ::wtf::  Iwas perfectly undertanding what they were saying, I didn't even have to think. Weird.

And yes I am away from home, I'm staying a few months in Virginia and go to school here for the time being. (Am in high school) You must have noticed that a lot of my dream take place in my old school and home.  Juts look at the titles. Haha.

----------


## mark

> And yes I am away from home, I'm staying a few months in Virginia and go to school here for the time being. (Am in high school) You must have noticed that a lot of my dream take place in my old school and home.  Juts look at the titles. Haha.



 ::shock:: .... :Oops: 

lol sorry you will have to forgive me...see I have the tendency of missing the obvious....lol *runs and hides out of embarrassment*

----------


## Xox

> ....
> 
> lol sorry you will have to forgive me...see I have the tendency of missing the obvious....lol *runs and hides out of embarrassment*



It's okay. Hehe ;P

----------


## Xox

*12-15/16-07*

Show in School and Trapped



I was apparently going out with As*m. (WOW) I went to his house where all his cousins were. We weren't supposed to let them know. One of his little cousins asked if that were true. I couldn't keep a straight face so I turned around. I heard him answer that we weren't. I finally turned around and said no. There was an elavator in front of me.

I went to school, I think my dad dropped me off. M.Farmer was there, with a whole bunch of girls from my old school. There were two twins there as well. They seemed to be picking out pics for the yearbook. The twin to my right was very pretty, I noticed that from her grad pic. The twin to my left had on the wrong color of foundation, her skin was a weird yellowish color. I thought, "Wow makeup OD". Anyway, there was supposed to be some type of show. All the twirlers from my old school were doing this cool part, of twirling of course. Farmer said we needed five people for the show, she counted the girls, there were only three. She asked me to join. I had to think about it for a second, I wasn't sure. Finally I said yes.

Then the show happened, but apparently I wasn't part of it, I watched from the seats. After the show, I kept on thinking about how it was getting late. My dad was going to pick me up, I waited for a bit, everyone left besides my friend Deej who was suddenly there. Farmer said sorry she had to close everything, and since my dad wasn't here yet, I had to stay locked up in a room until the next day. I felt bad for my friend, but ran from her, I called my dad. He was on his way. It was pretty dark, I saw him outside. I didn't go with him because I was suddenly in my old neighborhood. I was walking and thinking about how unfair it was that they would just lock you up. I met a lady who seemed really nice, mid-twenties. I hugged her coz she was the only one willing to hug. (?) I told her about what happen and she told me to report them. She said she was a lawyer and to come with her to her building.

I went with her to the building, I saw a group of people eating, I was kinda shy to enter, and nervous. I walked out and went to my nearest deli, (which is the one closest to my house) I saw some guy in there. He was near the drinks. I decided to get the small mango-flavored drink but saw I didn't have enough money. I thought, "Damnit", coz there weren't many other drinks. But then I realized there were, but the teenage guy was blocking them from where he was sitting. I dunno what happen after that.

I do remember my dad finding some books under his car, and he was mad at me. And I remember my uncle F*h*m withus at some shop. I was buying Hershey Pot of Golds.

----------


## mark

cool dream!

I laughed so hard at the comment "wow make up OD"  ha ha love it  ::bowdown::

----------


## bro

Hehe Yeah...yellowish skin...yikes. That can't be healthy.

I've had similar dreams..getting trapped in a location that's really not fun..what an experience. The dream logic is ridiculous yet so common..having to stay locked up in the building :Sad: . Then the theme changes so quickly to the drink dillema...mm fruit drinks..

good recall Xox, keep it up.

----------


## Xox

Shamefully Enough, I haven't written in here for a long time. here I go again.

*12-4-07*

My goal was to approach this gate in my dreams:



I went to sleep at 9 pm, which is very early for me, but I hadn't slept for two days. :/

My first memory now is of approaching the gates, I just went straight to them. It looked almost exactly like the picture, only what was on the other side of the door wasn't too visible. (Not that I looked or entered) I hovered around the gate and waited. I was wearing a long white gown as usual. I was alone at this point. After that, I can't remember anything that happen. I have snippets of waiting at the door though. Anyway, I abrubtly woke up at 12:00 am. I went back to sleep after that. I remember approaching the gates again, and don't really remember what happen. I was wearing my long white gown though. All my memories are foggy from then on. I had *L* in my dream. I don't remember what happen with him, but he was definitely there, wearing a dark color I think. At some point in this, I was wearing a red shirt, and my hair was out. 

I have no idea what happen after that. heres the last dream that I do remember before I woke up.

The House



I had moved into a new house. It was very roomy, and had hardly any furniture in it. There was some type of party or just get-together going on. There were a whole bunch of guys from my junior high school, and high school at this. I remember going at this room that was at the back, on the upper floor. The room was quite big, and my oldest brother was there. He has a blanket and bag on the floor, towards the middle at the back of the room. I also remember going into some type of supermarket, called Pathmark. 



And that is all.

----------


## ninja9578

That gate dream was so surreal  :smiley:   Love it.

----------


## Xox

> That gate dream was so surreal   Love it.



Trust me, it was very surreal. Lol. ^ ^

----------


## Xox

I've been having _horibble_ recall lately. Probably because I haven't been writing in here.  ::?:  Unforunately I wake up and go straight to school and have no time to write.  :Sad: 

Anyway, I'll write my dreams down in the bus and go from there. 

(Back to square one  ::?: )

----------


## mark

> I've been having _horibble_ recall lately. Probably because I haven't been writing in here.  Unforunately I wake up and go straight to school and have no time to write. 
> 
> Anyway, I'll write my dreams down in the bus and go from there. 
> 
> (Back to square one )



ah yeah I know that one! except i have work. Its annoying how these things not only rule your real life but have such a huge impact on dreams  ::roll::

----------


## Xox

> ah yeah I know that one! except i have work. Its annoying how these things not only rule your real life but have such a huge impact on dreams



I know!

I actually wrote down my dream from last night in Bio today.

I'll type it up and post later.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Waits in eager anticipation*

By the way, I really love how you're utilizing pictures. I might just copy your technique. *laughs maliciously*

----------


## Xox

> *Waits in eager anticipation*
> 
> By the way, I really love how you're utilizing pictures. I might just copy your technique. *laughs maliciously*



Hey go right ahead! It makes the DG so much more interesting to look at.

----------


## Xox

*12- 9 -08*

Mr. Perfect

I was in a dining room, in an unknown house. I was sitting on a small four chair table. My dad was to my left, and there was a guy sitting across from him. he was really wealthy, was wearing a suit. (Somehow in the dream I knew he was wealthy) He was physically atrractive. I could tell he really liked me. A random girl came in and sat next to him, directly across from me. She liked the guy, and it was obvious to me sh eliked him because he was rich. The guy was paying hardly any attention to her, and had all eyes on me. We were conversing a bit. He went to brag about his great career and how rich he was. He said something like, "The girl I will marry will be very lucky." he looked directly at me after this and smiled, he was hinting he wanted to marry me. I said, (and I remember exact words), "I'm not impressed with money." The other was hitting on him like crazy. In the dream I knew his personality was great, had a great career, and was really good looking, but I hated how he said that about the money. So nothing went further with him.

_After thoughts - Haha I didn't even like this guy in the dream, but I kept thinking about him early morning after waking up. And suddenly I liked him. Oddly, my dad mentioned my older cousin today, and he sort of reminded me of this guy in my dream. Just a little bit, the way they look. :O_

Mom Back

*Dream Two* - My mom was back from abroad I was really happy. My dad's friend and his wife were there. My dad was urging me to go with the family somewhere in a van, but I didn't want to go. I don't remember why now. I talked to my mom, and was really happy that she had returned.

----------


## suttsman

> After thoughts - Haha I didn't even like this guy in the dream, but I kept thinking about him early morning after waking up. And suddenly I liked him. Oddly, my dad mentioned my older cousin today, and he sort of reminded me of this guy in my dream.



 ::wtf2::  Hopefully this dream won't be interpreted! 

I like what you do with images in your dj. Hey, if it's okay with you, I'm gonna start doing that!

----------


## Xox

> Hopefully this dream won't be interpreted! 
> 
> I like what you do with images in your dj. Hey, if it's okay with you, I'm gonna start doing that!



Hey now, @[email protected], it was probably just a coincidence. the guy's personality was the total opposite. They just _sorta_ looked alike.

Anyway, go right ahead and use the images.  ::D:

----------


## mark

> I said, (and I remember exact words), "I'm not impressed with money." The other was hitting on him like crazy. In the dream I knew his personality was great, had a great career, and was really good looking, but I hated how he said that about the money. So nothing went further with him.



 ::o:  oh my god!!!!! I cant believe I read that....you are one o a handful of girls I know who would say that!

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

dam if only there were more like that eh

----------


## Xox

> oh my god!!!!! I cant believe I read that....you are one o a handful of girls I know who would say that!
> 
>  
> 
> dam if only there were more like that eh



Hehe thanks.  ::biggrin:: 


*12-10-07*

Beyond



I met two aliens. 

I could hardly see them, it was very dark. I have no idea where I was. 

 I asked them immediately, "Do aliens exist" (or something along that line, funny I should as THEM that) 

It was silent for a while. Then hurridly said, "No." The voice was very deep and was of a males. It gave me the impression that he didn't want to tell me yes, even if the answer was yes.

I asked another question, which I cannot remember.

The Mountains and Hide!


 I was traveling to a foreign place, in the car with my uncle and little brother. I was sitting at the passenger seat and driving from one hand, I wasn't doing too bad. the driver seat was empty. I lost control of the car at some point, because I pushed the car the wrong way. It zig-zagged like crazy on the highway. My uncle took over and then he handed itover to me again. We were on a huge road now and my little bro was gone.  the sky looked like it was early morning. i was waiting to pass Xavier's house for some reason. I knew somehow that his house would resemble my old one, so I looked out for it. Which it did.

 I was in my new house, The house had been taken over by something, an entity came. there were a few, but there was one in particular, a young female that I did not see but felt she her presence.  I was trying to find a place to hide before she headed upstairs. The dream told me she was my brother's old friend. I fled to my bathroom. Everything was the same there, except the attic door was between the toilet room and sinks. (My actual attic door is directly outside my room) I was planning to hide in the attic. Someone else I can't remember was there. the house was in a state of panic. I suddenly remembered that my brother and her used to play in the attic when they were young and friends. I realized I couldn't go in there, because she would go in there.

----------


## mark

ooohhh you saw aliens! did they look friendly?  I have always wanted to do that in a dream! nice one  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Wow you have a dream journal, how did I miss this?  :tongue2: 

Lol @ Alien dream. I ask many stupid questions in my dreams but to ask if someone exists to their face  :tongue2:

----------


## suttsman

Holy crap Coincidence! Exactly a month after this dream happened, I dreamt of Aliens landing on a mountain!  ::holycrap::  And I had to climb nearly all the way to the top to get to my truck (it's actually my dad's, but it's a dream) They kind of had some changes of heart, going from taking snow, to helping me become lucid, to trying to make me fall down the mountain!

Freaky, eh?

----------


## Xox

> ooohhh you saw aliens! did they look friendly?  I have always wanted to do that in a dream! nice one



Yeah it was my first time.  ::D:  I look forward to doing it again.





> Wow you have a dream journal, how did I miss this? 
> 
> Lol @ Alien dream. I ask many stupid questions in my dreams but to ask if someone exists to their face



I know right, how did you miss this? 

And damnit I've been meaning to ask someone that question in an LD, so might as well be the aliens themselves.





> Holy crap Coincidence! Exactly a month after this dream happened, I dreamt of Aliens landing on a mountain!  And I had to climb nearly all the way to the top to get to my truck (it's actually my dad's, but it's a dream) They kind of had some changes of heart, going from taking snow, to helping me become lucid, to trying to make me fall down the mountain!
> 
> Freaky, eh?



 O_O Odd coincidence. But did you mean before?  :tongue2:  

 ::lol::

----------


## Xox

I dreamt of *Mark75* last night! He was Donkey Kong and I was Mario. @[email protected]
..
..
..







..
..



..




..


..




Actually no I didn't! 

 :boogie:

----------


## ♥Mark

Oh, teehee. That's good, though. It was starting to get scary.

----------


## Xox

Had the most freakiest dreams today morning.

*12-25-07*

False awakening, I "woke" up and went downstairs. It was very surreal, I haven;t had a dream like this...well ever. My rabbit was in danger, someone was going to come kill her or hurt her. I noticed her legs lying in her cage...cut off. She was hopping around injured. Then she walked and I saw her head lying on the ground. My vision was being covered up with weird images, paintings, like heiroglyphics. (sp?) They were weird faces..thatsorta looked Mayan. O_O Well I was watching thats how last night. >.>

The weather was really rainy, and I saw some writing on my wall, where the clock usually is. I read the letter M. I knew I was dreaming from the beginning, but couldn't change the scene. I tried waking up throughout the whole thing. I woke up about 3 times, and could hardly lift my eyes, and the images kept flashing in and out of my vision. I finally managed to wake up, and then I decided to put my head down (it was still early) As soon as I did I was forced into the nightmare again, I had no control over pulling myself back up. So on/off nightmares till it was time for school.  ::roll::

----------


## Man of Shred

*sigh* i hate false awakenings that seem so real.

----------


## Xox

I had another disturbing dream thingy. Very short, and very vivid.

I was sitting on my computer, in the dark. The computer light was dim.  I heard a loud knock and ran to the side of my bed. I fell down to the floor, right beside my bed. My parents came in and  I struggles like I was possesed, I felt something else in the room. My parents were screaming (they thought I was dead) I couldn't move, just layed there. They yelled "What happen?? What happen?" 

I woke up with the images still apearing in and out. The wind was blowing really hard that night,  which scared me. Anyway, I was such a scaredy cat, that  I went back to sleep with the light on.

----------


## ninja9578

> Anyway, I was such a scaredy cat, that  I went back to sleep with the light on.



 ::lmao:: 

Wow, that was a pretty creep dream  ::shock::

----------


## mark

lol that last dream was strange lol I like that you went back to sleep with the light on ha ha  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> I had another disturbing dream thingy. Very short, and very vivid.
> 
> I was sitting on my computer, in the dark. The computer light was dim.  I heard a loud knock and ran to the side of my bed. I fell down to the floor, right beside my bed. My parents came in and  I struggles like I was possesed, I felt something else in the room. My parents were screaming (they thought I was dead) I couldn't move, just layed there. They yelled "What happen?? What happen?" 
> 
> I woke up with the images still apearing in and out. The wind was blowing really hard that night,  which scared me. Anyway, I was such a scaredy cat, that  I went back to sleep with the light on.



Whew, powerful stuff.  Sounds like you found some real terror lurking inside you there.  I can entirely understand keeping the light on.  <shivers>

----------


## Xox

Tel me about it.  ::shock::  I actually go to sleep with the night light on..heh. But I was so scared that I decided to keep the room light on.

*2-1-07*

*1* - Such depressing dreams last night.  :Sad:  I don't remember much anymore, but I was with my old friends from my old school. I was reminscing all the fun we had in our freshman year. I felt extremely nostalgic; which made me very depressed. My feelings were very powerful. I do remember seeing S.R. and I think Khiry. I was also in school. I woke up after them all sad and whatnot.

*2* - At some school, not familiar. The school was more like a mall, saw some buses, it was up on a hill. I saw my interior designing teacher, she was my group leader. Inside there were mini-shops, everything seemed gray and fragmented. We gathered (The students and I) in the middle of the clearing between the mini-shops. I don't recall what we did. We wen outside to leave. My teacher was up on the bus, she didn't see us and kept on going. We yelled her name, because we needed to get on the bus as well. I woke up.

----------


## mark

:Sad:  shame about that depressing dream I had one once and it messed me up for like a week or so. I hope you feel ok now

----------


## Xox

> shame about that depressing dream I had one once and it messed me up for like a week or so. I hope you feel ok now



Thanks Mark, I usually stay depressed for the morning.. :Sad:  But I'm okay now, hopefully I won't have the dream again. (Because I have a thing for having the same dreams over and over again)

----------


## Xox

Oh! I had some great dreams last night, I'll write them down as I get home from school...if I still remember them.  :Sad: 

Until then  ::dreaming::

----------


## Xox

*Febraury 11, 2008*


School

There seemed to be a blend of kids from my old and new school. I was hanging with some friends and going to classes, it seemed like the first day. There was this one guy, he was wearing black and walking around everywhere. there was soemthign about him, that I was extremely attracted to. He looked about 18-20 yrs. old, not too tall. Now that I wake up and think about it, he looks a lot like my older brother's friend. (Who I used to have a crush on years ago) Anyway, my friend and I were talking about how dumb he was. (?) I went outside and met Christine, Ev, and Stephanie. Christine and I chatted about how school was going for a bit. Stephanie was really upset and crying, it had soemthing to do with that guy. We went to the auditorium, where he was as well. He didn't talk much, more of a walker, didn't stay in one place. I was in some class with Garret, he showed me his schedule. I told him to watch out for the English teacher. In the hallways I was going up the stairs.the kids around me were trying to get that kid to get pushed up the stairs. I was shocked that they did coz he looked so strong. He did put up a good fight. Later on we all went to some huge block party-thing. He was there of course. I had a red shirt and no pants on for some reason.  ::roll::  I saw some of my family there and thought, "Damn I need to find my fu*king pants" One of my friends was with me, my dad was across the block. I found some and put them on. I was really relieved.

----------


## suttsman

Haven't read this in a while...

Lol that's a classic dream moment Xox. I just take the dream sign if I find myself without pants and just wake up.

And hey what happened to you and the pictures you usually use?  :Sad:

----------


## Xox

> Haven't read this in a while...
> 
> Lol that's a classic dream moment Xox. I just take the dream sign if I find myself without pants and just wake up.
> 
> And hey what happened to you and the pictures you usually use?



Ahhh I know, being lazy. I'm surprised I write in here.  :Sad:  I really need to start writing more, but school gets in the way.  ::whyme::

----------


## Man of Shred

wow i have never to this day had a missing article of clothing dream. I did have one where i took off a shirt and unerneath was more shirts. the more shirts i took off, the more i had on.

----------


## suttsman

> Ahhh I know, being lazy. I'm surprised I write in here.  I really need to start writing more, but school gets in the way.



Yeah, I'm slacking off too. It's sorta because of school, but mostly because my computer busted and I couldn't get on the internet for about a week.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

> wow i have never to this day had a missing article of clothing dream. I did have one where i took off a shirt and unerneath was more shirts. the more shirts i took off, the more i had on.



Are you serious.  ::shock::  I've had so many dreams like that, _so_ many.

And that dream you had sounds just like that NBA commercial.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> ."Damn I need to find my fu*king pants"



 ::chuckle::  I've had that dream; once I was at a bar with a bunch of people from DV, and I found my pants hanging on the coat-rack.

----------


## Xox

> I've had that dream; once I was at a bar with a bunch of people from DV, and I found my pants hanging on the coat-rack.



 ::chuckle::  Often happens to me.

----------


## NeAvO

Where the heebies are your dreams little missy?  :tongue2:  The thing with dream journals is that you journal your dreams  ::wink:: 

*hopes he pulled off that little joke*

Good luck with the lucids!

Tally ho...

*shimmers into the shadows*

----------


## Xox

*2-17-08*

Listened to some lucid mp3 last night, and had great recall! This is the dream I had..

Back Again



I am moving back, finally. My family and I are in a car, going down a deserted looking road. A black girl is in the middle of the road, she crashes and somehow comes right through our car. Oddly, we go on, leaving her on the ground or something. I remember hoping the police wouldn't come. (wtf? O_O) I see there is some police behind us and tell my dad. Nothing much happens and we go on. I keep on thinking it's June, but it seems to be the beginning of the new semester. I get registered into school and I feel really happy. There are a lot of problems that are rising with the whole moving back, my dad seems pissed as usual. He's complaining and whatnot. Anyway, I go into the school, into the auditorium. In there I meet two people, who become my friends quickly. One of them is a black guy, who's not bad-looking. He asks me where i cam back from, and I tell him England for some reason. I have to leave to get ready for the day or something. The guy tells me something, I don;t remember,but he was hitting on me. I remember thinking, "Wow he has a gf." Anyway I leave. I remember that I need to shop, I was torn about what I was going to wear for school. I thought "I should have saved up more money." It was a dilemma really.I figure something out and.. It's time for school. (I am elated at this point) The exterior looks nothing like my real school, and I go in there. I need to set up my schedule. I have my other school's counselor there for some reason. We set up my schedule. I am going to take Math A, cfu, History, etc etc. I had a very hard time remembering my actual schedule for right now. It took me a while to remember that I was taking phys. ed. 

After that, I go into the halls. I see a lot of people I recognize, like B (DaL) and her friends. I see many other people. I go into the auditorium, where something is going on for some class, they are trying to see who will be proper for what class. After that, I head into some classroom, there are a lot of people there. I go into a peach colored bathroom that is right beside the teachers desk. I hear the teacher talk as I go in there and do pretty much nothing. I get out and go into the halls. I see some friends and decide to walk around the halls instead of go to class. (Back to my old habits) I am walking around the first floor and I see Begley and Farmer, Farmer sees me and I flee with my friend. I think, "Wow they have really tightened up the security around here." I need a way to het out of the school and go chill outside. This requires passing the halls where all the teachers are looking for me. I tell my friend I know the way, All we need to do is go up the stairs, then come down from the staircase that leads to outside. (I've cutted so many times That I have my whole school figured out lol, which is saying a lot for how huge it is.) So, I go into the staircase, it's HUGE. I realize they've changed it around. I go up the stairs, and I feel scared. (Scared of heights, mainly in dreams) I feel like I'm going to fall, but I don't.

 Somehow, I end up seeing Farmer, She drags me into a room and measures my height. I hear her tut tut, I then try to stand straight so my height can be accurately measured. There is stuff against the wall, and I can hardly stand on it. she tells me my height is good, 5'6", and that I would be good for this program Kane is doing. (The one I was in the auditorium for) I realize Kane's class is next. I go somewhere which looks a lot like my room, and get changing for that class. I realize I haven't brought many clothes. I shovel through the pile trying to find something good to wear. I decide on my blue sweatshirt, the one with prints. I get going to that class. I realized i was late while changing. I go in the classroom, which is suddenly the size of our boys gym. I sit down, Kane is explaining the class to everyone. he is describing the projects. He tells us he will answer the questions after he is done talking. He goes on like his usual self, I look around the room. I am sitting in my usual seat. I see there are a lot of guys around the room, and they're all pretty much attractive. I'm kind of surprised at them being there, because they look like the guys from when I was in 9th grade. (i mean, I expected a change in them in 11th grade.) Kane is done talking, and he says, "Yes" my name, and looks at me. I realize he is asking me for questions, because he knew I'd have one. I am getting into asking him if  can be a group leader, but I wake up  :Sad: 



Yes, this was a great dream.  It's probably hard to see why, but I moved back home, and went back to school. I was really happy about all this. I woke up many times during the dream, and I knew I was dreaming, but I forced myself back into sleep and into that very dream again... I would lose myself as I went back into it, and it wouldn't be just a dream anymore. Either way, I went until I couldn't anymore; plus my mom came and waked me up. Sadly, I had to wake up. Now I feel nostalgic. ;_;

----------


## NeAvO

Ignore my previous statement. Wow you left the girl in the drea and hoped people wouldn't come and help her :O I expect that from you though, meanie  ::wink:: 

Anyway, I'm sorry you feel bad about the whole moving/moved situaition. Besides you need to get back to NY, I'm there in 9 days! fo' shizzle.

----------


## suttsman

Yay! Pictures!

That was one hell of a dream! And one hell of a recall! I'm sure that going back home must have been great. (I wouldn't know, I have only 1 home)

----------


## Xox

> Ignore my previous statement. Wow you left the girl in the dream and hoped people wouldn't come and help her :O I expect that from you though, meanie 
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry you feel bad about the whole moving/moved situaition. Besides you need to get back to NY, I'm there in 9 days! fo' shizzle.



Bwahahaha @ you commenting on how I didn't write dreams, just as I wrote one. 

I know, we just left her there, and I didn't want the police to come and arrest us, because that would delay me from school. :O

And 9 days? =0 Darn, if it's a weekend I'll be there anyway.  ::wink::  I'm moving back in 3 months anyway.





> Yay! Pictures!
> 
> That was one hell of a dream! And one hell of a recall! I'm sure that going back home must have been great. (I wouldn't know, I have only 1 home)



I know! I think the mp3 might have worked, you should try it!

----------


## NeAvO

Yup, I'll be there on a Saturday and Sunday! Might be going there in summer too! For a proper holiday, so it should be 2 weeks.

----------


## suttsman

> I know! I think the mp3 might have worked, you should try it!



Sure! Where's the link, and when/where should I listen to it? If it can make your dream that clear, just think of mine...  ::D:

----------


## Xox

> Yup, I'll be there on a Saturday and Sunday! Might be going there in summer too! For a proper holiday, so it should be 2 weeks.



Oh the summer! I'm going to be there for most of the summer.  ::D:  Yay for me getting more chances to stalk see stalk you.  ::D: 





> Sure! Where's the link, and when/where should I listen to it? If it can make your dream that clear, just think of mine...



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...earchid=958659

Right here, I just downloaded them all, put it on shuffle and dozed off.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

wow good recall! What was the mp3???

----------


## Kiza

Hey xox, what happened to the dreams? I was having fun reading them. ::D:

----------


## Xox

> wow good recall! What was the mp3???



Just go to Lucid Aids and search mp3.  :smiley:  I downloaded all and put it on shuffle





> Hey xox, what happened to the dreams? I was having fun reading them.



Aww I know I should start writing them down again. My recall has been up and down lately. And thanks for visiting my journal.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, don't keep us waiting, Xox. On with the show!!  ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

::listenup::  We demand dreams!  :Pissed:

----------


## mark

> Yeah, don't keep us waiting, Xox. On with the show!!







> We demand dreams!



lol I am with these and think you should post your dreams again  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

Ahh.  ::D:  I guess I have no choice now.

----------


## Xox

So last night I fell asleep listening to some French. This didn't influence my dreams at all. My recall has been crappy, no doubt why, but I'm starting to write in here again so I hope it improves.

*3-21-08*

Rabbits



I was in my house, and it looked vaguely like my house in VA. My dad and I were walking down the neighborhood, which looked like it was in CT. WE passed thsi really nice looking house, which sort of looked like the house I'm building for interior design class. I thought, "Wow, what a nice house." Apparently it had been ours, but we sold it or something. The house seemed to be linked to my younger older brother. We kept on traveling down until we hit the corner of the street. Here, S Uncle and F Auntie lived. They really live in NY, but they had moved. They had two bunnies that they were keeping, which had been mine. One was a pure white male, the other was a small brown something. (CR) WE were supposed to take these back. They had a cage too. Zooni was there as well, hopping around. I had a feeling something was going to happen, like she was going to run away or something. There was a gas station  near the house, across the street and at the corner. i think my dad had to go there for something  I didn't see the pumps though. My dad came back and we were going to go back home with my rabbits. As they opened the door to their house, I saw Zooni sprint out, I thought she was going to run away. Somehow we caught her, and now my dad put the rabbits into a car that seemed to materialize out of nowhere. I told him it was best to put them into cages, but he insisted on letting them run wild in the car. We got back home, and now the cages issue. I wanted the male rabbit to stay away from Zooni (female) for obvious reasons. I saw my dad had already put them all into one cage! I was pissed off but more so worried. I saw the cage was half wire, where the other 2 rabbits resided. I took a long time to figure out whether it was divided or not. I suggested t let the other 2 rabbits live outside in th backyard. (Since they seemed to do that in their previous home) Dunno what happen. I stopped worrying about it.



There was someone knocking ominously at my deck's door. there were two locks that weren't locked. I was panicking. My hands were like rubber or something, slipping over the door lock as I desperately tried to lock the door. I managed to, and then I had to do the 2nd one. same panic state, but I managed to. I realized it was my neighbor, Auntie SH's mom. I thought she was evil for some reason. I saw the side window was open, then I saw it was closed and was relieved. Then I went to lock the door that led to the garage. My mom let her through though, and I thought I should be nice to her or she might discover it was me trying to lock her out. 

Food

My mom was having a big get-together. A lot of families were there. It looked more like my house in NY. My mom had made a bunch of sandwiches piled high, I ate one and it was delicious. She was making some more later on. I remembered I was a vegetarian, and I asked her if the sandwiches had meat in them. She told me they all did. I felt guilty, but I was proud because I refrained from eating another one. There was some coleslaw there too. I don't remember what I ate. Amber and her mom were there. Not saying much. We were then in some type of gathering room. I was sitting on a bed. Some other people were sitting there too, including my dad. My brother burst in and went on about how someone had sold their gas station for really cheap. My dad was shocked at how much he had sold it for. Upon doing so,my brother shoved a bunch of bills in my hand. I discovered they were one dollar bills. It was $51, according to my dad.I remember Amber was there as well. CRM

----------


## mark

> Rabbits





it must be great to do interior design, must make the architecture and stuff in your dreams really impressive like the house you were in.

he he I see there was more rabbits  :smiley:  which is always good.





> Food



mmmm food ... it must have been a strange experience to have eaten meat in your dream whilst being a vegetarian

----------


## Pancaka

> Food



Grrrrr...Now I want a sandwich!  :Mad:

----------


## Xox

> [/U][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> it must be great to do interior design, must make the architecture and stuff in your dreams really impressive like the house you were in.



Yeah, it's fun. I think everyone should take a small course at some point if they ever plan on living on their own.  ::D:  





> mmmm food ... it must have been a strange experience to have eaten meat in your dream whilst being a vegetarian



Yes, it felt weird, although I just recently became one.





> Grrrrr...Now I want a sandwich!



You can have one in your next dream.  ::D:

----------


## suttsman

Damn, it's been a month since I last went here! I guess you're back by popular demand.  :tongue2: 

Hmm... your dream gave me an idea! In my next LD, I will turn into a rabbit! Maybe I'll jump out of a hat! Or eat a bunch of carrots!  ::D: 

I guess you could have gotten an RC from not getting sick after eating meat (if you've been a vegetarian that long)

----------


## Moonbeam

Rabbits!  Do an RC! :rabbit:

----------


## ninja9578

I like bunnies  ::content::

----------


## Kiza

> I like bunnies



Who doesn't?  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

I love bunnies.  ::smitten::  I often have them in my dreams because of my pet.  :tongue2: 

*3-22-08*

Now last night, last night.

Well I saw the movie Van Helsing, and I was obsessing over Dracula. I literally thought about Dracula for hours. (I'm a weirdo, I know) So basically I incubated Dracula dreams before going to bed. Alas, it worked and I had some dreams with Dracula. Unfortunately, I cannot remember them.  :Sad:  Oh well, I plan to incubate them again.



Rawr.  :Hi baby: 


Now for my more recent dream fragment, which involved me going back to school as usual. Don't remember much.  :Sad: 

Back To School VII


Fragment.

I am in Mr. Anthony's office. I approach him and ask him if he remembers me. surprisingly, he sort of just shakes his head. I think "Ah well." I tell him I want to be part of his C/R class. (Which I do and look forward to attending next year)



_After Thoughts_ - I probably had this one because I am really eager to take this class, and am sort of afraid I won't be able to be part of it because of scheduling issues.  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

Well at least you managed to have the dream even if you don't remember.  What do you think of the question I was thinking about recently:  how much is a great time that you don't remember worth?

I have a feeling you will be having more vampire dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Xox, your rabbit is adorable.  :smiley: 

And nice job, incubating the Dracula dream. Gotta work on that recall a bit, though!  ::wink::

----------


## Xox

> Well at least you managed to have the dream even if you don't remember.  What do you think of the question I was thinking about recently:  how much is a great time that you don't remember worth?
> 
> I have a feeling you will be having more vampire dreams.



Ahh you're right @ the question. Not much, really,  And I can't wait for tonight.  ::D: 





> Xox, your rabbit is adorable. 
> 
> And nice job, incubating the Dracula dream. Gotta work on that recall a bit, though!



Thanks.  :smiley: 

Yeah I know, recall hasn't been too good lately. I suspect this is because I don't write directly after waking up. Oh well, it will hopefully pickup, especially since I'm writing here again.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ahh you're right @ the question. Not much, really, And I can't wait for tonight.



Yet it's worth something; you still got to experience it.  The reason I started wondering was I had a dream which at the time I was thinking was the best one ever, but then I slept and forgot a lot of it.  I still had that feeling when I woke up tho.  So I don't know.  Maybe I'll remember it sometime in a different dream.

Your bunny is cute; have I seen a video of him hopping around the tub?  He looks familiar.

----------


## mark

:boogie:  woohoo bring on the vampire dreams  :smiley: 

shame you couldnt remember it but still its a cool little fragment  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

> Yet it's worth something; you still got to experience it.  The reason I started wondering was I had a dream which at the time I was thinking was the best one ever, but then I slept and forgot a lot of it.  I still had that feeling when I woke up tho.  So I don't know.  Maybe I'll remember it sometime in a different dream.



Very true, somehow the experience does stay with you, in a way. You don't remember it, but you can still I dunno _feel_ it. It's hard to describe what I mean, bu I think you know what I'm talking about.

On a side not, I have a habit of randomly remembering dreams. Something will happen, and I will suddenly remember a dream I had ages ago clearly. Like it triggered it, somehow. So these memories are actually accessible, IMO. 





> Your bunny is cute; have I seen a video of him hopping around the tub?  He looks familiar.



Yes, she's a she actually.  ::D:  And that would be her, a video I posted earlier on.





> woohoo bring on the vampire dreams 
> 
> shame you couldnt remember it but still its a cool little fragment



Yeah, hopefully I'll have some to share tomorrow.  ::D: 

 :vampire:    <--- Always wanted to use that.

----------


## mark

> <--- Always wanted to use that.



he he nice usage of the vampire smiley lol I have only managed to slip it in once  ::bowdown::

----------


## suttsman

> I love bunnies.  I often have them in my dreams because of my pet. 
> 
> *3-24-08*
> 
> Now last night, last night.
> 
> Well I saw the movie Van Helsing, and I was obsessing over Dracula. I literally thought about Dracula for hours. (I'm a weirdo, I know) So basically I incubated Dracula dreams before going to bed. Alas, it worked and I had some dreams with Dracula. Unfortunately, I cannot remember them.  Oh well, I plan to incubate them again.
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... tommorow's the 24th.  :tongue2: 

Seems scary though, would be a nightmare for me... yikes!

----------


## Xox

> Seems scary though, would be a nightmare for me... yikes!



Heh yah, I'm into err different stuff.

And good thing you quoted that. I didn't want that pic to leave my DJ that soon.  :Hi baby:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Very true, somehow the experience does stay with you, in a way. You don't remember it, but you can still I dunno _feel_ it. It's hard to describe what I mean, bu I think you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> On a side not, I have a habit of randomly remembering dreams. Something will happen, and I will suddenly remember a dream I had ages ago clearly. Like it triggered it, somehow. So these memories are actually accessible, IMO.



Yes, that's what I mean--it may be triggered, or it may show up in another dream later, but even if you don't consciously recall it, it's still there, and it least you had fun with it the first time..  I think about how many things IRL I aveexperienced yet forgotten, it's the same thing really.  Sometimes I wish I would have kept a real journal too.






> Yes, she's a she actually.  And that would be her, a video I posted earlier on.



 :Oops:  Don't tell her I got mixed up.  That seems like a long time ago that I saw that video!  I had a rabbit for about ten years, a little tiny black and white one (Zeb was his name.)  When I got him, I had some guinea pigs, two males, and for some reason that baby male rabbit turned them on and they started trying to rape him, and fighting with each other, and jumping out of their aquarium, which they had never done before.  But when the rabbit grew up, he paid them back by raping them.  ::?:  It was all quite horrifying; I had to seperate them.

----------


## Xox

> Yes, that's what I mean--it may be triggered, or it may show up in another dream later, but even if you don't consciously recall it, it's still there, and it least you had fun with it the first time..  I think about how many things IRL I aveexperienced yet forgotten, it's the same thing really.  Sometimes I wish I would have kept a real journal too.



Okay, we're on the same line then. And trust me Moony, it's never too late.  ::wink:: 





> Don't tell her I got mixed up.  That seems like a long time ago that I saw that video!  I had a rabbit for about ten years, a little tiny black and white one (Zeb was his name.)  When I got him, I had some guinea pigs, two males, and for some reason that baby male rabbit turned them on and they started trying to rape him, and fighting with each other, and jumping out of their aquarium, which they had never done before.  But when the rabbit grew up, he paid them back by raping them.  It was all quite horrifying; I had to seperate them.



Aww.  :Sad:  I would have been horrified. That's the reason why I don't get more rabbits pretty much, because I definitely don't want her pregnant, nor do I want her fighting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

School has gotten in the way once again.  :Sad: 

Sorry for not getting around to anyones DJ's, I have a huge project due soon. It's a shame I haven't been writing in here, because I've been having very vivid dreams lately. This may be because I started to listen to a Dream MP3. If anyone is interested in trying it - it's "To Dreams Unsettled" http://www.sleepphones.com/downloads

*3-25-08*

Back To School VIII



It is the first day of school in my junior year. I am walking around the hallways. S.R. is there. We are hanging out in the main lobby. There is some guy standing right in the middle of the lobby. He is tall, black, and pretty good looking. S.R. talks to him. Then, there is another guy in the hall, the black guy has left. This guy looks black too, he has very light and electrifying eyes. S.R. talks to him once again. When he walks away S.R. tells me he is Indian. S.R. and I go into the cafeteria. It is really crowded as usual. I am towards the back looking at something.

Suddenly I'm in a store. My older brother Mit is there. We are standing in the isles and it is crowded with kids from school. Mr. Champagne is there as well, I  see him slightly. My brother does something stupid, like eat something, and I yell "I saw that." My brother sucks his teeth but talks back, laughing a bit. I smirk as people laugh. 

_After Thoughts_ - Back to school, _yet again_.This was a very vivid dream, unfortunately I didn't get around to writing it until lunchtime, and I had forgotten most of it by then.  :Sad:  Mr. Champagne appeared in my dreams after a very long time, I guess it's a good thing.  ::?: 

Chicken Nuggets

My dad has hit it really big in this dream. We are driving through some street. We go into a store. My oldest brother wants some frozen chicken nuggets. My dad and I search around there. We find two brands but I think we should go find where the frozen section is. The nuggets seem to be in an odd locations in the isle. I search around for the frozen section. I can't find it so I just grab the brand we saw before. It's a green packet. CRM.

----------


## suttsman

Sheesh, you must be awful excited/worried about school! Part 8?

Also, who's Mr. Champagne? Is he a fictional DC or does he have a real-life counterpart? (He just seems imaginary, you gotta understand that  :tongue2: )

----------


## Xox

> Sheesh, you must be awful excited/worried about school! Part 8?



I'm very, very excited about transferring back to my old school.  ::D:  As you can see...





> Also, who's Mr. Champagne? Is he a fictional DC or does he have a real-life counterpart? (He just seems imaginary, you gotta understand that )



Hahaha I realize how err...unique that sounds. It's actually the real last name of my ex. :p

----------


## Kiza

> Hahaha I realize how err...unique that sounds. It's actually the real last name of my ex. :p



Haha! Mr Champagne. _Nice_ If I was a chick I'd so marry him just to be called Mrs Champagne. That would be kickass. Oh, and btw, nice dreams Xox.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

nice one on the dreams xox. I bet it was exciting that you dad hit it big in that dream  :smiley: 

oh and thanks for the mp3 I will try listenning to it tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

> Haha! Mr Champagne. _Nice_ If I was a chick I'd so marry him just to be called Mrs Champagne. That would be kickass. Oh, and btw, nice dreams Xox.



Yeah I know. *tries hard not to think about it*





> nice one on the dreams xox. I bet it was exciting that you dad hit it big in that dream 
> 
> oh and thanks for the mp3 I will try listenning to it tonight



Oh but I warn you, it might give you a headache.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

Well I decided to make a new dream journal. The gazzilion entries at the first page on this one were pissing me off.  ::?: 

Also had 3 amazing lucids last night!!!! Check it out. Here it is.

Just thought I'd let you all know in this one.

----------


## mark

> Well I decided to make a new dream journal. The gazzilion entries at the first page on this one were pissing me off. 
> 
> Also had 3 amazing lucids last night!!!! Check it out. Here it is.



 ::lol::  ::lol:: 

ha ha I was taken in by this lol   ::bowdown::

----------


## Pancaka

> Here it is.



GAH!!! BLAST! RICK ROLL'D AGAIN!!! FUCKIN RICK ROLL  ::furious:: 

TAEK IT BAK!!
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aD4bn5pp32w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aD4bn5pp32w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## suttsman

ha Ha! You almost had me there!

Anyways, I'm reporting in to say I have succeeded in my goal to become a bunny! I even got petted!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Would you believe I missed that before now, and fell for that Rick Roll today? After you told me all about it last night?  ::roll:: 

(Of course you would!  ::D: )

----------


## Omega Weapon

> [/IMG]



Did you take this? And edit it?

Its really good.

----------


## Xox

> GAH!!! BLAST! RICK ROLL'D AGAIN!!! FUCKIN RICK ROLL 
> 
> TAEK IT BAK!!



Hehe.  ::D: 





> ha Ha! You almost had me there!
> 
> Anyways, I'm reporting in to say I have succeeded in my goal to become a bunny! I even got petted!



A bunneh???  ::banana:: 





> Would you believe I missed that before now, and fell for that Rick Roll today? After you told me all about it last night? 
> 
> (Of course you would! )



 ::lol::  Would you believe I've been listening to that song a couple of times a day?





> Did you take this? And edit it?
> 
> Its really good.



Nope, I got it off the internet.

----------


## suttsman

> A bunneh???



No, that would be a buhnana. This is a bunneh:  And yes.  ::D:

----------


## Xox

Well haven't wrote here in forever. But something really odd happen last night. (Or rather this morning)

I saw a dream where I was in my dear old house. My family was gathered around the living room. My dad had brought some stuff from somewhere. He took out some pictures, one of them was a picture with a bird, and it was kinda carved in, to looked very real. (Felt real, too) I decided to hang it up in my room.

I woke up. I ate breakfast and all that jazz. My parents were out shopping. They came back after a few hrs. My dad told me he had brought something and went back to get it. It was a picture of an Eagle, carved in. Exactly like my dream. Same size.

Coincidence? I have no idea.

----------


## Xox

I was at some place, with a couple of girls. It was some type of art room, with the art teacher in my school. We were supposed to create some type of something. We headed back somewhere. It was like a small apartment. We were witches now. I trusted but one of them. We were standing in front of the mirror that led to the shower, I was going to take one. We both decided what I would use. (Like soap and stuff.) I didn't trust anyone else there, and was very reluctant to go in the shower out of fear they won't let me back out. And some other witches were supposed to arrive, dangerous ones. I dreaded there arrival and didn't want to be in the shower when they arrived. I waited for a family member to come so they could stand outside while I took the shower. The guests arrived, I felt extreme dread. I headed downstairs, I awoke.

----------


## suttsman

Haven't read your dreams in forever. You have to create a something? How?

...which reminds me, I need to start writing in mine again! *runz*

----------


## Xox

Need to be organizing this soon-ish.. :[

6/6/09

*Better late than never. Will go by months, I suppose.*

----------


## Xox

April 2008


*04-05-08*

MILDed last night. Very very brief. :/ All I remember is walking in a very beautiful garden


*4-6-08*
Back To School 99.99

I was going back to school. It was probably the first day of school. I was dressed quite nicely for it. the school seemed to be in a house, a big house with a small hill in the front. You had to walk up the hill. I went into the school and I remember looking for the deans office. I saw SR of course. I think I walked around the hallways a lot. There were two guys hanging around, and I think one girl. We went outside so I guess I was cutting. (On the first day of school, wow!) I had some feelings  associated with these guys. Something I can't describe, probably nostalgia. 

After Thoughts - I met a lot of amazing people when I first went to high school. I moved abruptly and never got a chance to keep in touch with them Some, probably most of them I'll never see again. This really depresses me because there were some people I met that I connected with so well, and we really became good friends. I regret not making a few calls when I should have. It's too late now and this dream represented how I feel about this. I know it's hard to see when reading the dream, but there is no other way I can describe it.

Random Guy

I was dating this guy. I don't remember his face. He was tall and built big though. I think he was white, maybe Puerto Rican. He seemed to be slightly depressed about girls in basic. We were sitting and talking in s restaurant place. He was telling me how he always reminisced his past and how much it depressed him. I told him I totally understood and could relate. He seemed happy about that. We talked some more, this was all happening in 1st person. I wasn't there anymore, but I could hear what was going on. He seemed to be talking to the shop owner. he was going on about how girls never understood him etc etc. He started talking about me and how he had told me about his depressions. The shop owner asked him what my response had been. He said, "She said she understands." It was like a realization to him. It was supposedly Halloween time. I recalled in the actual dream that there was some mention of Halloween. I was in a room, on the floor, sprawled naked on the floor. I was wearing a small vest. He was there standing above me. He was in some type of costume. We were about to have sex. I solemnly laid, but the atmosphere was pretty intense. I think he got on top of me on the floor. And I can't remember more. I'm sure i didn't actually have sex though. 

No idea about this one.

Depressive Thoughts

 I was on a bus during the night. I had my head against the window and I was thinking. I was extremely depressed. I had thoughts running through my mind about how I would never be happy and stuck in my past. I would never be able to enjoy my future because I was so obsessed with my past. The future seemed lonely and cold. It was almost like the bus was taking me to the future. The most depressed thought was that I would never be happy with someone, never be able to fall in love with someone because of my issues. Then about How I wished time would stop,and I didn't want to get old. I wanted to stay young forever I was trying to figure out how to do this. 

Very unhappy dream, not even a dream, more like some type of realization. :/


*04-15-08*
- I was in my old school, and Re-Re was there. She had this bright lipstick on, and it was giving off a strong fragrance. She transfigured into a huge rabbit-like creature. I walked down the hall and it transformed into a house that was mine apparently. Zooni was hopping around. Re-re, teh huge rabbit, was biting Zooni. I became very worried about this, and thought of ways to kick Re-re out. I grabbed her and took her outside, thinking about how I could kill her. (I am so heartless in my dreams, it makes me sad. :'() Finally, I just threw her out into the yard and she ran away. I was relieved. 

- I was in a spacey living room. My mom was vacuuming around. There were so many bugs there, a mass of them. It was quite irritating to me. I saw ahuge house centipede roaming around the floor. (  ::?: ), I ran after it, trying to kill it. It was ducking under the sofas. Sofa after sofa, I ran. I was trying to step on it, it was so fast! It would barely be under the sofa, and I would pick the sofa up to crush it, but it would have already moved on to the very edge. This was very frustrating. 


*4-19-08*
*Zooni's Death* 

Terrible terrible dream. I was in a room, and there was a small dead body lying towards the corner. There was a lot of dust around it. Someone picked it up, it was a rabbit. They informed me it was Zooni. No words can describe my feelings, I was crying, it was like my soul was painfully being ripped out of me. I don't even want to go on, the dream felt so real. It was very long, lasted most of the early morning. Probably the saddest dream I have ever had.

I had other dreams, one before that was very pleasant, but I don't remember it.


*4-20-08*
*Deaths*

Three death dreams. At first, Tyrone, someone I knew from intermediate school, died. I was very depressed about this. I was reminiscing all the times we've hung out and talked.

In the next dream, I was going to die. Someone informed me and it was official. I was at a big meeting, and it was really dark. My family and friends were there. I was quite sad awaiting my death. How bizarre.

In the final dream, my friend Rey was going to die. He told me through myspace that he had developed downs syndrome and was going to die from it. (That makes no sense whatsoever, I know. :p) I was very sad by this as well.

I don't understand what these all mean. They leave my dream time very depressed.

*4-26-08*
*UK and Brother's Death*

All of my family was hanging out somewhere, near a forest. I think we had come back from dinner. I remember sitting on a spider web between dreams with a bunch of English guys. I think we stared at the sky and talked. My family was somewhere nearby. I had school the next day, and I decided not to go. That whole time, that I didn't go to school, is a black blur. I come back to school the next day. I see they have changed a lot of things around. I am on the 3rd floor, which is huge. I'm trying to find my Algebra class. Theres a sign outside of it, about me. Something about how I couldn't go to the UK. Apparently, the day they had gone to UK was the day I was absent. I felt really bad that I had missed this. My oldest brother had died, somehow, in the process. I was all around very sad and depressed about this in the dream. 

It didn't carry throughout the day at all though.  So thankfully I'm getting over that.

----------


## Xox

*May 2008*

*5-01-08*

Long lucid. Unsuccessful messages.

*5-03-08
*
I was with my brother in a car, and my dad. It was in NY. We got off somewhere and had to eat food. I was starved, and there was rice with chicken, and some fried chicken. I took only the rice, much to everyones shock. (The fried chicken is my favorite ever..) I decided to take chicken as well, later, as my dad wasn't looking. I remember eating it. I didn't feel too hot when I woke up. 

All of my family from PK had united. The world is falling apart, and no one has money anymore. Like a world depression. I realize I must do whatever I can to get my Ph.D.

Extreme oversleep headache. I slept 12+ hrs. Probably 14. My mom told me I laugh in my sleep, which is news to me.

*5-15-08*

Uhm strange experience last night, I had been sleeping for 5 hrs, I woke up around 2 am, I did a few things. One of them involved opening my window because it was extremely hot. (For me anyway.) I peered out into over the mountains (In VA right now..), and thought "Wow..it looks so intimidating outside. Like anything could exist during the night." Then I went to sleep. I found myself lucid, and pretty much out of nowhere had an orgasm. I started to see my room and my sleeping body, so I was lucid. There were things in my room. I saw a shadowy guy standing right next to my chest of drawers. I became extremely afraid, he was menacing. I couldn't do anything because my body was sleeping. (Or what I saw in the "dream" anyway..I know I wasn't dreaming though.) I called for my mom, I went into my parents room, afraid, and she told me she would come. I went back to bed..I realized no one was coming. It was a false awakening. I felt those things again, even more terrified, this time I yelled as loud as I could for my mom. I yelled and yelled...and she came..but it was a false awakening again and she disappeared. I was engulfed in the darkness, thinking I couldn't escape this mess. FINALLY, I got up again. I knew it was fr real again, and called my mom. (Scaring her in the process) She came back to check what it was and said a few prayers. I fell asleep and that was that.

Oh earlier, during the previews 5 hrs. of sleep I had my first "haircut dream" (Getting a major haircut soon) I dreamed I had cut too much. Horrible.

----------


## Xox

June 2008
*June 1st, 2008*

Killed a girl in some school I didn't recognize. Brooklyn, restaurant, religious men. She was breathing. Terror filled me along with hope. Music played from a cup. End.

*
June 04, 2008*
*Death*

I was at this long tunnel building thingy. I was further in with a group of what I can assume are Americans. We all had no idea what was going on in the beginning of this tunnel thing. I walked into the front, there were doors every couple of hundred feet. (Like a hospital) There were dead bodies hanging form these doors. It was a horrible sight, they seemed to be hanged from the top and they were waving in the wind. I kept walking, at the very beginning, there were a bunch of weeping South Asian women. There was something terribly horrible about this. There was a bathroom at the very beginning, two women were standing outside of it, staring at it wide-eyed. I felt dread, but I entered it anyway. There was a girl, who was dressed up as a bride, weeping and moaning terribly. I wondered, "why are they crying so much?" I discovered they were because of all the dead bodies.


*June 10th, 2008*

Very interesting experience:

I just woke up from a 2-hourish nap. I was lucid the whole time, spontaneous WILD. I kept drifitng in and out of sleep,only to get lucid again. It was a very heavy sleep, that actually didn't feel anything like sleep. A heavy trance perhaps. In this lucid, I was exactly where I was sleeping, laying on the bed. I was staring at myself from above the bed at times, and at times I was in 1st person. I recall two women, young, late teens/early twenties. Their images kept popping in my mind. I had over 5 orgasms, it was as if this invisible force was causing them. (Which is pretty weird O.o) The orgasms were short and so very easy to achieve. The women kept popping in my head.

After that, this other woman and my brother were in my room. I was casually talking to them from my bed. Something wasn't right with this woman, and I was slightly scared. I woke up from this nap, I decided I'd go back to sleep and told myself to stop being scared over nothing. I closed my eyes an instantly WILDed, I still felt something wrong. I could still feel my half-asleep body, my heart was beating way too fast. I was gripping onto the sheets, and I could feel my pulse rapidly pounding in my fingers. I tried to go about my lucid,with no such luck. It was getting hard to breathe. I felt like I was going to stop breathing; and die. It seems ridiculous now, but I was convinced then. Anyways my mom came in and woke me up, and here I am.

*June 14, 2008*

School haunts me, both of them.

Faces from the past.


*June 25, 2008*
I had so many dreams, I slept about 11 hours. :p

Moving on.

I needed to use the restroom. I was in school which looked like my intermediate school. It was actually my high school from VA. I was in the bathroom then, watching the clock. The restroom looked like a restroom out of my elementary school. All the "stalls" were occupied. They weren't stalls though, they were desks where the girls were sitting and uhm yeah. An hour passed. I was getting really pissed, my whole lunch time was wasted. I cursed at the girl, who was Andrea from intermediate school. My dad was there suddenly, and he was pissed at me for being so rude. I told him I'd been waiting for a freaking hour. I went off to Biology, without using the r.r. My Bio teacher from last year was there, the room looked like it was out of 27, other side of 3rd floor. We weren't doing much. I was really sleepy during this dream. (Ironically) I asked my teacher if I could go to the r.r. She let me. Suddenly my high school turned into the my high school from NY. I was shocked, but happy. I met friends. I was having a great time. As I turned a hallway corner, it became the mall. I woke up in the hallway of my school in VA. I realized I had dreamed that I was in my NY school. (Talk about dreams within dreams) I had fallen asleep in the hallway, right on the floor. Collapsed, apparently, on the way to the rest room. 

I approached the rest room and I think it was still occupied. I went back to my Bio class and told the teacher how I had fallen asleep. She thought it was amusing. My dad picked me up, I think. It was dark at night, we were passing dust hills.  A construction site maybe. WE pulled into my neighborhood and I saw a huge black wolf prowling through it. I got extremely scared. We had to open our garage to get in, and I was worried it might get in along with the car. I told my dad. He told me not to worry and that he had already opened the garage without making any noise or turning on any lights.

That was just one of them - the cool one that I remembered.




*June 30, 2008*

Dramatic.



The dream from the day before yesterday. Culinary school. We were baking cakes, many of them. I thought about how easy baking is and how I should really try it sometime at home. A party, perhaps. Running around the halls. Was I searching? Or hiding? I don't know. 

My family and I were on a highway after this party. It was beautiful. The bright colours, the dark forest green grass, and flowers strung over the hills and houses. I had a feeling I was in Europe somewhere, traveling in the countries.



We entered a city. The most beautiful city I have ever seen. The elevation was erratic. The views were breathtaking. I looked at the people and recognized I was in Spain. I rushed to capture everything with the camera. I couldn't find it. We had to leave.  The USSR had soldier check points near, and were drafting anyone who crossed. War gets in the way. 

 

- - - - -

*Last Night -*

I was on the bunk bed from my old house, on the lower part. *Jake (ClouD)* was laying on the upper part, he was playing some kind of game and laughing. Christine from Global in intermediate school was there, on top with him. They were having sex and I was reading a book. Switching between 3rd and 1st person.

----------


## Xox

*July 2008*

*July 05, 2008*  


*Nostalgia*

I was back into my old life with a new beginning. Back into the routine. I was very happy in this dream. I was going off to school. My parents were there. Before going to school they'd drop me off somewhere where I would supposedly get ready. 

I haven't had a dream like this in a while. A happy dream. The feelings in this dream were so vividly there. I can't describe it well.

I woke up sad. Only slightly though. I realized new beginnings are here, as they always have been.


*July 06, 2008*
Back to school.  ::roll::  It was in a tall building. Faces from both schools. It was in VA supposedly. I met my dad, he told me he had odd dreams about me for the past few days. The dreams involved me on a plane, with usually me dying or in grave danger. He thought these were prophetic. And they took place on a certain day. I went to school, my dad dropped me off as usual. There were elevators. I distinctly remember Heather from VA and Xavier from intermediate school. There wasn't much to do. I remember I filled out a ***e form. I left the school once, and I was panicked because I had left it in there. I went to school again, the day before my predicted death, and forgot it there again. I knew I wasn't going to com back to that school so I was panicked they might find the form. My old French teacher. I decided not to go to school completely the next day because of my dad's dreams. I ventured outside of the house and saw it was snowing heavily. So, I wouldn't have gone to school either way. After this I remember a guy that I was talking to. This was a happy part, also the one I forgot. 

I am tired of recurring themes of school and death.


*July 15, 2008*
I was in some car, there was danger. Outside of Brooklyn. One of my brothers was there? We were all in danger. Of what I do not remember. Sitting in back seat, double parked.

It's coming back. The police? My parents? Hmmm. Very troubling dream.


*July 18, 2008*
Dream about Zain last night. He was over at this guest house of mine again, his family along with my family was there. First we were hanging around the house, bunch of aunties there as well. I was trying to change, but the house was very unfamiliar and I couldn't find a room. So I ended up walking around in my bra, trying to find it and avoid people. My shirt was slung over my back. I was hoping I wouldn't bump into my parents so they wouldn't see my half-naked. I bumped into Zain in the hallway who seemed ot be slightly shocked of my appearance, but didn't say much. My parents saw and weren't pleased. My friends and I went out to Taco Bell later. We all ordered veggie, simply shouting "Veggie" as we entered through the door. We were sitting around a round table, I had to sit next to Zain. He had fries in his bag, and said he was going to feed me them in a kinky way. I didn't know how to respond because of various reasons. (Mainly coz he's a family friend etc) So I just said, "Uhm..." while imagining him feeding me them. (Hahaha) We headed out, and our house was across the street. The police seemed to be arresting someone at the house directly across from our guest house. Apparently she was an illegal immigrant. That is all.

This dream was pretty great, but it doesn't sound it.


*July 19, 2008*
It was raining very heavily, I was in my dads room. (VA) My uncle and little bro were there. We didn't know what to do. My uncle had a blanket where we all huddled up. I had my period and the rain was uh, not helping. I left a large red stain on the carpet, and my uncle was O_o. I realized it was getting dry and slowly stopping to rain. I told everyone. I looked outside and in my backyard there was a green light ground torch, spinning around in a circle. There were two other similar things but not actual lights, I read a small message on the one on the bottom. It was to catch intruders/robbers. I told my dad there was no need for that out in VA. My oldest brother agreed. He suggested bring it to NY. My middle brother was sick (and he is irl), and we had to bring him to his hospital in NY. At the edge of my dads room we went into the Verrazano's bridge. (My light just flickered irl, it's 6am, some door just opened in my house, and I am scared :]) We traveled by foot, it was very dark out. My dad, brother, and I. The end of the bridge led straight to the hospital, we went down by a winding ladder. My brother went and shoved a bag of d's to the nurse who looked like a police officer. A short Puerto Rican-looking lady. She said something about "poop." My brother avoided the questions and told her he didn't have to answer them, lawfully she had to treat him. That was that.



I was at some gathering, school gathering. Ms. Johnson was there. It looked like a club room, only with desks. There were some dancers who came in first while we were all seated. They started dancing. Their finale was going up to the students sitting on desks and doing this weird dance thing with them, which involved jerking your head up and to the side. I saw someone doing it who looked like Professor McGonagall to a girl in the row of desks beside me. I saw her jerk her head and though it looked pretty cool. I hoped she'd do it to me, but she left.  Everyone who had wanted to dance had gotten up, and I had decided not to dance. I looked around and saw moody, "wallflowers" sitting around me. This irritated me greatly, I didn't want to sit with them and be classified as one. So I got up and decided ot dance. Moving up I realized a lot of them were getting food. It was a half-circle counter, you got your stuff and paid on the left. I browsed the stuff uninterested, but decided to take some liquor; I thought it was a good opportunity to. The bar guy gave me a very small bottle slightly bigger than a pencil. He said it was "thirty." I remember having the money but thinking it was a bit much for one serving... I decided to get it anyway, he later said it was 30 cents. I was mildly surprised. I chatted a bit with Ms. Johnson.



I left the party, and entered a harry potter themed place. I was in 3rd person now, but not there of course. A guy who looked like Harry was walking swiftly in the dark. He went into this beautiful and creepy place, a large half-circle lake. He was on the edge. The villains stood around the water, taunting him. A beautiful girl entered the scene, she was his love apparently. He had to part with her. They embraced each other and it was as if their feelings for each other were radiating off of their bodies. I felt it so vividly. End.



Can't believe I remembered that much at uh, 6:30 am. Haha.

Also, that last pic is so goddamn perfect. The dream had a green tone to it.


*July 20, 2008*
It was the first day of school. The lady handed me my schedule. I skim over it and see she has all the wrong classes, ones I don't want to take/can't. (I have already laid out my schedule and know exactly what I need to take) I become extremely nervous about my schedule, because I need to change it ASAP. Plus I was looking forward to all these classes, so I didn't want my first day to go to waste. I entered this class that seemed to be in the girls locker room. I wandered around it, there were m,any kids. I was standing in this row of lockers. (It was spacious and white) A group of teens were gathered around the lockers, they were open. The clothes were spilling out. I realized they were breaking into the lockers later. I hurried quickly away from them. The teacher was giving a speech and handing out what seemed like id numbers. The girl next to me (B), with two other people, had done something against the rules. (Broke into lockers most likely, or worse) They recognize everything from ID numbers in my school irl, and apparently they had caught her. She was eying me and tried to glue her ID # on my ID. I got pissed and threw it away I think. I was sitting near a staircase. Pale tan carpet, wide room, and all students sitting on floor. The teacher was a young-ish guy, late 20s. He was pretty good looking, dark brown hair, and a dress shirt and pants. He was giving a speech, as I said. Something happened to me, and he said something. This ghost guy came out of nowhere, and I knew only I could see him. He thought what the teacher said was sexist. (Or his reaction anyway) I decided ot point this out to the teacher and we started arguing intellectually. (Hahaha) I told him I wasn't calling him sexist, but what his reaction was, was sexist.

Yup.

That teacher reminds me of Mr. P from 9th grade, who was really good looking too. o.o


*July 21, 2008*
HORRIBLE dream yesterday. I don't want to get into it but ugh....

Near the kitchen, cj had left a  white cat loose. Zooni was loose as well. I was very panicked, and went running looking for her. They were both on the chair and the cat was biting Zooni. I picked Zooni up immediately. We were in NY house, Sunny's room. Breaking Dawn had come out, in two books it seemed. I remember reading something about Ian and Sam Uley possibly. I went into the room, Zooni was in her cage there. I had a very ominous feeling. As I entered a rat-like creature skidded out of the room. At this point i was terrified. I saw Zooni with the most painful and disturbing expression I have ever seen in my life. I started crying, I knew she was going to die. I went into her cage and saw she was diseased. I had the most horrible feeling ever as I gripped her. She was breathing her last few minutes. I was crying very hard. Terrible, terrible feeling. I decided to take a pic with her in the last few minutes. As I took the pic, she yawned. I remembered how I could never catch her yawning before... I took some pics with her crying. I awoke, and I was still crying buckets.

Horrible fucking dream.


*July 23, 2008*
I was hanging out with friends. Xain and his sister was there.  We were on some type of ride, the sun was pounding on us. It was like a rickshaw, lol. Somewhere in the middle of a desert. Physics teacher was on a helicopter that was close to the ground. He dropped something on me. It was a very recently born baby. It looked like a chick. Very, very small and delicate looking. I saw it's little eyes and was terrified it was already dead. It was clutching on to my chest. We moved away, and the baby was now human, and calling me mommy or something to that affect. Faiza and I seemed to be hanging out on a board walk. My parents ands family/friends were near. We went in and got ice cream. I thought the ice cream in the glass I had gotten wasn't right. It didn't have something like, chocolate. Something I had seen in the uh, description? Anyways, I looked and saw that those things were there.. I remember seeing Xain. That was that.


*July 26, 2008*

I am back in school. (Surprise surprise) I am taking English AP. I have Mr. P as a teacher. (Why does he always come in my dreams?) The building seems to be small. I get in trouble in class. The teacher makes me go outside I think. I stay there, then decide to wander a bit. I realize I shouldn't have left coz my teacher might notice. I hurry back but cant find the class room. In its place is some other class room. I somehow get into the class. It seems more of a gym now. I see Stephenie from English and talk to her. I get my essay grade back. I see I got a 73/100 on it. I'm extremely sad and disappointed about this. I'm getting really worried and I somehow get in trouble again. He orders me to "sit in the corner."  I look around for a corner but settle for an edge. He comes to me, slightly amused, slightly angry. I'm worried again but laugh. Then I settle in a proper corner near his desk. he laughs and tell me I'll get used to the class and make good grades eventually. Suddenly I see Obama and he has cataracts in his eyes. (hahahahaha) I see it very closely. I remember a vision of my rabbit urinating and blood puddles..


*July 28, 2008*


I just remembered my dream slightly. My family went on a vacation in Sweden. It was one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen. It was like an ice glacier, purple and pink, very vividly coloured. 



Kind of like that, only purple and pink. More vivid. My rabbit was hopping around there. She felt stranger. I felt sort of open about her hopping around. I was slightly worried but knew nothing could happen. I reassured myself. My mom told me she was a snow rabbit and had to stay while we left. I was very sad.

Shitty recall.


*July 29, 2008* 
Twelve hours of sleep and lots of dreams. 

First day of school yet again. The school is huge, more like a castle. It has escalators in it. There's something weird about it. Everyone is pretty hostile tome and I have no idea why. All of my friends seem to be avoiding me and don't want to talk to me. They seem to be talking about me nastily. I enter this class and I find Christine (My friend for a very long time) there. I talk to her and she acts completely normal towards me.I see Annjolynn and see she seems to be acting normal towards me as well. I realize these are my old friends and they would never er "follow the crowd" or whatever. This makes me feel slightly better, but doesn't change the fact everyone else seems to hate me. Including the teachers. I look down on my shoes and realize I am wearing my old Jordans and I wonder why. I see Klint and Evan, they both really piss me off as I pass through some doors. As school is over, I venture outside. I stand on opposite side of the track. Everyone else walks on the other side. They all give me dirty looks as they pass. I see Jelly with her friend, she's wearing this atrocious purple dress. I realize I need to find a way to get home. There are no buses. No one wants to help me or tell me. Then one teacher seems to feel sympathetic. I try to use his cell. Something does not work out right. I don't remember more. 

Dream 2 - My family and I are all hanging out in VA. My dads friends are over. My older brother and I are standing in a long set of stairs. There are some other kids hanging around as well, this girl names Michelle. I'm talking to my brother about kissing for whatever reason. he's telling me how a bunch of people have said they want to kiss me. (This dream sounds like it's straight from 5th grade) Anyways, he tells me who. That girl names Michelle. I don't comment on this. Then he says Xain has said something twice. Once about the kiss, and once about feeding me rice. (wtf? hahaha) He tells me he told Xain to back off. This is news to me, however. I feel like telling my brother "I told you to tell me if he said anything about me.." I don't think I do. My dad and his friends and kids are going exploring somewhere. I decide not to go with them. They pile up onto a huge van. My dad seems annoyed and comments on how there isn't much to see. We are on wide grassy hills. That is all.


*July 30, 2008*

First day of school! So I'm hanging out in the hallway and stuff. I go into this passage way where everyone seems to be floating. I zoom past everyone with amazing speed. At the end of this tunnel thingy, I see my friend Kelly W.. She's wearing denim and she says hi, then she says she wants to show me her bf. So I zoom a bit and see my friend Trina, she shows me her bf for whatever reason. She points him out, I am shocked to see he is X. I say something like "ooooh" but zoom away. He is wearing red. I see Klint laughing a bit at how fast I am.As I slow down he mutters something. I loudly and rudely tell him to say it out loud or stfu. I remember shopping with my parents. eating something with cucumber. I remember like 99 fragments, but honestly can't distinguish whether they were - dreams from tonight, - dreams from years ago, - real life.

Yup.


*July 31, 2008*

I was at Curtis, I was supposed to go there for a few days. I was at the end of a hallway, with this teacher who looked like Mr. Adams. I was with two people I think. I don't remember what we did there. My friend and I were talking about me going to this school. I showed her the car i was going to drive there. It was a really expensive looking, classical,  Corvette Convertible. It was studded with diamonds it seems. I attended school and I was an outsider. I was sitting in English class with a very strict teacher. I felt overwhelmed. I didn't know what was going on. The teacher was very strict. I got away with doing something I wasn't supposed to do. Class ended and i didn't know where to go. I saw Heather from VA sitting on a desk with her binder and working. I approached her and asked her something. The class became half a garden now. I ran around and looked at some really artsy pictures. My teacher caught me again, she asked me what I was doing. I told her "Looking at pictures," and she let me get away with it, again. the hallway was a er, interesting, everyone was staring at me or throwing me snide looks. Especially girls, of course. I found this very amusing and laughed. After school, I met a few guys who were interested to see who I was. (being new or w/e) It was Khel from intermediate school, and that guy with the long hair (ms). He was pretty good looking actually. He was standing in front of a car, and I approached him, laughing once again. I said. "You're pretty good looking, it's a shame you're a jerk." He found this pretty funny and laughed. I pulled out my corvette and they were all pretty impressed. They both wanted to ride it wearing heavy gold chains like old school stuff. I remembered BIG. That is all.

----------


## Xox

August 2008

*August 01, 2008*
I was in a huge place that looked like the grand central station. There were many, many people there. Supposedly, a famous TV channel was shooting a show there, that had to do with vampires. These vamps were supposed to kill a lot of people, they were all around me. It was happening in real life, instead of a shooting. i didn't quite understand what was going on. I saw a vamp attack a little girl. 

I was in a large house in Staten Island. It was a very pretty house, surrounded by a small garden. I had planned to cut school that day. I went to Manhattan. I saw Snowy Egypt (very random) walking around the buildings. She was literally stepping on them like giant, without breaking them, just using them as, I dunno, stairs? She commented on how fun this all was. (I think I had talked to her previously on DV Chat in the dream about the city in the dream) It was night in Manhattan. I decided I better be getting home. I got back to that pretty house. I was afraid my parent would catch me, I was supposed to get some stuff and my friends were waiting for me outside. My dad got home, and I was really afraid he would see me. He was talking to my mom, and was asking where I was. My mom told him I had gone off to Manhattan, but my dad said something about me going off somewhere else. I distinctly remember thinking to myself, "I shouldn't worry about getting in trouble, this is just a dream." I shoo'd this thought away from my head, I didn't want to get lucid. There were two windows. I had to leave from one of them, and my dad could see out the other. I quickly left, but I thought he saw me, so I scurried away pretty fast. Two of my friends were there, Nicole, and one I can't remember. I asked her what was the easiest way to get to the 48 bus. (I wonder why, considering I had to take the 54) She told me to just get on the one that was near the house, in front of me, and it will take me right to victory blvd. I walked away with them, farther down the street. A group of my friends came, including that good looking guy from last nights dream. I somehow found myself near a shopping center. I entered this shop which was called "Kohl's" (I don't shop from Kohl's in real life) The clothes were more like Forever 21 or something, maybe NY&co. I browsed them, and decided to shop; since the clothes were so nice. I asked the shopping lady when the shop would close and she said "15 minutes." I thought, "Oh well, I can ask my mom to take me here later.." I browsed the clothes anyway, I remember seeing lots of tee's and rows of jeans.  I did go back home and asked my mom, who seemed confused about why I wanted to go. 
I found myself hanging out in the street during night. I entered a deli, and decided I shouldn't buy anything because I already had stuff at home. Then I thought maybe i should buy it anyway. Abby and Brenda were at the store, talking very loudly in an annoying fashion. I was with a friend, we left, along with Abby on our back. Abby was making snide comments for whatever reason. I went inside a dark street and saw my old friend Connie, who I havent spoken to in years irl. She seemed shocked to see me, and not as enthusiastic as I expected. I thought this may be because she thought I had moved back before I actually had, and had not greeted her. So I told her I moved just about a week ago. She was instantly enthusiastic. I don't remember more.


*August 02, 2008*

There was some party going at my house. This house was quite big. It had a huge porch and front yard. I think it had a pool as well. I bunch of people from my high school were there. I distinctly remember Xavier. We were like floating around the house, literally. We were piled up on each other. I got into a fight with someone who I think was Missy.  We all did some illegal drugs. The police came, and I pretended nothing happen. My dad was sleeping near us, I did the same again.

I went off to school, and I saw my old friend Christina R. We approached each other on a small bridge outside of the school. I kissed her for whatever reason, and we talked normally. It was quite crowded inside the school. I was hanging around, and the day was about to end. I realized I hadn't gone to class all day because I didn't have my schedule done yet. This was a real problem, considering I hadn't gone to class yet. I lined up in the guidance office, and saw my friend Christine there. She called my counselor and got a slip of paper from her where I had my classes outlined. I checked over Christine's schedule so we could have some of the same classes. I wanted to take yoga or aerobics, also wanted to take photography. I talked to some other girls next to me. The office was quite crowded. That is all.


*August 03, 2008*

Nothing highly interesting

Some with Xain and his sister in a house in Queens. I find I am no longer attracted to him.

Something or another to do with school.


*August 13, 2008*


Lots and lots of school dreams. They mostly consist of me setting up my schedule and not being able to, or not getting the correct classes.

I do remember Jake, something about anime. It was in a airport-ish setting. This was right before I woke up, so around 3 PM.

Another dreams about Xain and guests. rain was falling down very hard near a dock. A huge storm.


*August 22, 2008*

I remember a lucid from two days ago. I was having sex with Fu'ad, it was in a dimly lit room. I decided to change him to Jeremy Dufour Which he did change into.  But then near orgasm or something Jeremy turned into Jake. After that, Jake said something like "That was a nice 10 minute buzz." The so called "buzz " had lasted shorter for me but I agreed with him. We were actually talking about orgasmic contractions.

~~~

Today - My rabbit was in a very small cage and in Sunny's closet. I was worried she will get too hot or something. My parents and friends were doing a cook out. I was scared because Zooni was still in the closet. I went there and saw she was still alive.. (How bizarre :S) I went to one of my dad' stores and remember them eating fried chicken there. (A group of people) I recall wanting fruit salad and taking a potato wedge and wondering if the people would get mad at me.


*August 25, 2008*

Zooni's death. She bled a lot, way too much. I panicked and my dad drove me to Northside animal hospital. Over there I went around desperately to the doctors begging them to tell me who the rabbit vet was. They didn't take me seriously. I called a number that I had seen an rabbit.org, and talked to this doctor. he said he would treat her, and somehow kissed me. It was too late.  Zooni died right there where I was holding her. There was a girl next to me who freaked. I saw her dead body fall out of the small box I had been holding her in. Pain as if I had never truly felt it before. I picked the body up and tucked it into the box. I trooped around everywhere lost.

~~~
I was watching a movie in the dream on imbd. Only I was in the movie, but I knew it was a movie. Kind of like a 3d way to watch, only much better. It involved vampire sisters, one of them being Raven.


*August 30, 2008*
Stormy nights.

----------


## Xox

September 2008

*September 03, 2008*
Reunion with Brandon and someone else. Haven't seen them for years...

Stuck in an elevator in a building with B from homeroom. He doesn't say much. I definitely like him more now. Damn dreams.

Why is it that I always end up liking someone more once they appear on my dreams? Like romantically, and I always feel a strong desire in my dream. Agh.


*September 09, 2008*

I just woke up from what felt like hundreds of WILD's. One of the most coolest LD experiences I have had. I'd wake up from my rabbit making noise or something, and go back to sleep fully aware I was dreaming. And it only took a few secs to get to sleep. I had been just talking to Jake on msn, bu I knew he'd be going to sleep soon. I found myself in a medium sized white box/room. I immediately felt panic in this room. I started to scream a bit. And I was calling out Jake's name as well.

That's just one (part) of the many WILD's I had. Definitely don't have time to write them down. But I did have one dream that goes down as one of the most coolest dreams and I must write that down.
Note: This is the dream I wrote a essay on for college

The Dream

I was in my little brothers video game. Like, in it. I was traveling on a road. I could distinctly here my brother's voice from the background. Everything was *huge.* The road ended and a scene could be seen at the very edge. Like a normal road that suddenly enters this dream-like city. Something told me it was Europe. I finally approached the edge and gasped, literally. I was blown away. It was soooo beautiful. A city that stretched for miles, but it didn't have tall buildings. The thing about this dream was that everything was SO vivid. I could see everything in the city with _perfect_ detail. The skyline was beautiful. Trees were scattered here and there, and one neighborhood that had a lot of greenery. I thought to myself, "I'm going to live there." I remember debating where to live. I discovered this was a city in Bulgaria. This was my subconscious of course, I had recently been in a semi-Bulgarian shop irl. 

http://www.sunnybulgarianproperties....new_page01.jpg  Looks way too much like my own city...

http://www.tropicalisland.de/SIN%20S...y%20Park_b.jpg

Another pic of "Marina city." Looks a lot like my dream city. Only it's in Chicago.  Now, I have no idea why it came up under a "Bulgarian city" search on google. 

Anyways..that was just a weird discovery that happened on the spot. Moving on with the dream. The game was going to end. Next to the road, there was the ocean. (Just like the damn pics of Marina City) I wanted to dive off the edge, but I was really scared to. But the game was ending and the sun was setting.. I dove off the edge finally.. I felt a sense of incredible euphoria. I fell for what seemed like ages. it felt like flying though. The bottom approached. I was scared now. Now, it felt like falling.  It had a very "end" feel to it. The sky was incredible. Dunno what happen after that. I appeared somewhere else. Don't have time to get into that.

Some other pics I found.Though none of these pics can describe the woundrous city. =P







Sorry for image spam.  :tongue2: 


*September 28, 2008*
Traveling..NY to VA. Beautiful city..





I take pics with iPhone. I am blown away at how superb the pics are coming out. Standing right next to the BK bridge.

Am with family. Uncle flying a white plane. And then there were mountains. Huge, enormous mountains. (A re-occuring theme) I was on top of them, afraid and elated. Mystic greens and blues. 

(See image below.)

I took pics. Then back to a house..where something happened. idr. Criminals, had to call police. My dad tried to call but they didn't come, then we asked someone else to call. Zooni.

~~~~~~~~~~

This is actually a dream from two nights ago. but I have time to write it down now.

I was in mountains. Enormous, green mountains. 



A perfect day in spring. My uncle was walking around. I asked him how I was supposed to go climb down, he told me to simply roll of the edge. I was scared, but I left him and went off to try. I did so. There I found Michael. We were in love, dream love. It was a perfect moment. I recall kissing and jumping and rolling down together. Later on I remember having to engage with someone else. But the dream itself was beautiful. The feelings involved and location. Such huge mountains, treeless, and running on top of them. Euphoria and bliss.

Edit: Just found the perfect picture for those mountains.



Using the scaled down version wouldn't do it justice.

----------


## Xox

October 2008

*October 02, 2008*
Dream revolving around novels. I was in a department, I was a bit older. There was a very good looking older man shopping there as well. There was something about him that struck me as "wrong." I was still attracted to him though, of course. And he seemed highly interested in me. (Which made me view him a bit oddly) So he greeted me or something. I was bent over, looking at something, and I thought "This guy is so perfect, maybe he's a photographer!" (I happen to be really attracted to photographers) And I turned around to see, indeed he was. He was holding a camera. He told me he was actually there to shoot. He asked me to pose for something, and my dream self thought, for whatever reason, that this was very creepy. So I brushed him off and went away. (I recently read a book where a foolish girl becomes infatuated with an older man. She thinks they are in love, but he's actually trapping her insecure self. Than he makes her his blood slave; since hs is revealed to be a vamp. :p)

I saw the ghosts of the Baudelaire's. It was actually sad. Someone was dying. I was living in brooklyn. Xain was there, sitting on a bench. I told myself I'd be better off with him, rather than the dangerous types I'm attracted to.

Agh, something I can't remember.. =(


*October 03, 2008*
Mountains and mountains.. Reality and dreams blend.


*October 05, 2008*
I had a child..and was pregnant again. I remember being This old guy was mocking and making fun of me. I was in a huge dark house.

Dream is obviously influenced by this novel I'm reading by VC Andrews.

I was in my room, and ClouD had astrally traveled to see me. he was there, physically. I was trying to make sure my parents didn;t barge in. Since they would be pissed about some guy hovering around on my room. So I mostly made sure they didn't come in, and talked to Cloud a bit. (I forgot what we talked about) But they ended up barging in and I told ClouD to go back. He sat on top of my fan and disappeared into it. My older brother was in on it too, it seems.


*October 06, 2008*

It was so hot last night. I remember waking up drenched in sweat. So I opened up my window and re-adjusting attire. Then many non-settling dreams about school. History class, Marissa and I reminiscing over our old class. The seats in the class were lined up against the wall, and the class was huge, length wise. We remember floating near the roof and sitting there. Ah.


*October 12, 2008*

There was a war going on. My mother and I were in some foreign country. (Not the US) We were getting attacked by China. (:p) In the beginning, we lived peacefully, though we knew they would eventually come to attack. So they did come. My mom and I had to flee, very quickly too. I heard the bombs and screams. I was trying to think of what to grab before I left. I got a medium sized white handbag. I stuffed tampons in there. Then I thought "money." So I got all of my hidden money. I stuffed a bunch of other stuff too, when I realized the bag could hold a lot. I realized I was getting late and was panicking. they were going to approach and bomb the house..but I escaped.

Dream is obviously influenced by "How I Live Now" by Meg Rosoff. 




*October 19, 2008*

The US was having its own Holocaust/Inquisition thingy.. They were going to lock up all the Jews and Muslims in a huge ass jail thing. I was there with my family. The conditions were terrible. It was very, very cold. There were some other people there, and we banded together. A war was going on as well. We were deperately in need of food. I went with someone to find some food. It was such a cold, dark, ancient, and huge place. Everything seemed to be frosted and frozen. We went into a small room which looked extremely freaky. It had two small beds that looked like they belonged to children. This looked very weird and haunted. I tried to grab something but huge spider webs came in my hand. I was freaked and ran. My uncle came to visit us and he was shocked at the conditions and we sadly talked about what the world was coming to.

This was actually a weirdly cool dream, since it was so vivid.

 


*October 21, 2008*

I was feebly attempting to engage TS in a conversation. We actually ended up talking a few times. There was calculus class, and like a garden outside. Same people as the actual class, and I was sitting in the back. It wasn't lucid, so I felt bad when I woke up.


*October 27, 2008*

I haven't had time to write my dreams for the past few nights, so let's recap from what I can remember. In no particular order -

- I was in France, with my family, at a beach. I was sitting on a balcony-thing, and taking pictures from it. The balcony seemed to be just a bit above ground level on the front side, but on the other side, to my left, it was very high. It overlooked a beautiful city. I saw a statue, and it was amazing. I couldnt get over its beauty and took a lot of pictures of it. A coliseum-esque thing was there as well. It was captivating. I whispered to myself. My parents and brothers were hanging around me. Shortly, they went back into the room. I saw that we were actually on a beach. This occured to me as I gazed ahead and saw waves. It was very scary yet pretty. I saw the waves were huge, and they made a lot of noise. They looked like they were heading for me, but I reassured myself they werent as they werent anywhere near the hotel. But suddenly, they _did_ come to me. They got bigger and closer, and crashed down. I rushed to the room.. I found everyone gone. They were some other teenagers there. We were to be enslaved by some foreigners, for life. They were terrible masters.. I fell in love with a guy with dark hair, who was slightly taller than me. We worked togather, and I helped him when he was having a nverous breakdown. I sadly realized we were to stay forever here with these lunatics. Somehow, we escaped. I was told by my lover that they had gone truly mad and lost sense of us.. Later on in my life, I visited that place again. Turns out the terrible lunatics were there! I couldnt believe I was stupid enough to go back, and was about to get enslaved. But I awoke.





- If you wanted to get into Dual Credit English 12, you had to write an essay. This essay would decide whether you got in, and the teacher graded it. I wrote one, though fairly short. I thought it was pretty good. I was REJECTED. I was really sad, mad, etc. I felt terrible. And such relief when I woke up!

- Bunch of dreams about going to take mid-terms, forgetting everything, not studying enough, etc. I felt really terrible; once again relief when I woke up.

- Something with TS that I cannot recall. (Ty)

----------


## Xox

November 2008

*November 06, 2008*
*Love -*

This dream was really weird. I don't know whether I was the male or female. I think I kept on switching between the two. In any case it didn't matter. I was on love with someone. For some reason they had to leave. I was standing in a dark alley, surrounded by family. They went away, I saw him standing in the alley. He seemed pained yet emotionless. Words cannot describe the feelings I felt. I knew he was leaving. I had to do something.. I also knew I was dreaming..but I blocked that fact from my head. I tried to talk to him, he disappeared. The scene changed. I was in a baroque-styled hall. It was breathtaking. There was a mythical creature who I don't have a name for standing there. She could change every aspect of her appearance at will. She wanted to give me this gift.. I had to accept. He was gone, it didn't matter if I wasn't human anymore. Still I felt the finalization of it all. Once transformed, I could never be his again.. I felt sadness. But I did it. The process was done by inserting a needle filled with clear liquid into your wrist. It happened. I stood in front of the huge golden mirror. I stared into my eyes. The dream became very vivid. I changed their colour slowly. It was as if the colour trickled into my eyes. It was very cool.



That was that. I went to a wedding later on. I don't recall much from it. It looked like an Indian wedding though.
*
Rabbits Everywhere* -

I walked into my house to find rabbits everywhere! Of all sizes and shapes an colours. I was terrified, searching for my Zooni. I was afraid she would get pregnant! I finally found her after some frantic searching. I picked her up and embraced her. I saw her cage was occuppied by two adorable little bunnies, I had to take them out. I put her back in and shut the cage securely. Can't remember more.


*November 08, 2008*

I don't remember anything from last night, but I just woke up from a long nap. I had this "hauntingly" great dream. I was lucid, but in a very low state. I was well aware of the rain and wind blowing in the mountains that I slept, but I didnt close the window. This lead to a great dream. I saw Jar'd, he was living close by. It was quite dark, and as in irl, the rain was drizzling and wind was blowing. We were really close friends in this dream.. I'm sad I don't remember much. The scene was just really haunting and surreal, we were standing outside overlooking the elevation and talking with eachother. It just felt so good. I'm sure dreamers will understand.. I met him in school too, which I very vaguely recall. I was talking to him on the internet at some point. I do remember sitting on my porch whilst talking to him. My rabbit was involved too, I was again concerned about her. 

This is one of those dreams where you don't remember much, but they leave behind very powerful feelings. I can still feel everything, vividly.


*11-8-08*

Disturbing dreams that I don't want to write down honestly. I was lucid, but with pitiful control. Very frustrating.


*11-16-08
*
- I am trying to decide which college I want to go to. My dad has just seen a news story about how much drinking is rising in colleges/uni's. he gets extremely pissed at me. I'm standing in my parents room in our old house. He yells at me and asks if I have ever drank. Then he tells me I must never do this once I go to college. I am terrified, and decide it's best that I go to college far away if I want to have some fun. I debate which college to go to, and I'm sad because I really wanted to go to tech.

- I am once again in my old house, and have my camera in hand. I seem to be photographing. My neighbor is coincidently outside, posing as 4-5 photographers take pics of her. I decide to take pics of her and am quite happy at how great they are turing out. I notice that she's really attractive, and has nice breasts. I am turned on by this and am "masturbating" without actually doing anything. Like mental masturbation? I am on the verge of an orgasm anyhow. I'm sort of fantasizing in my dream, but it is sort of happening as well as I find myself with another woman. I resume photographing after I'm done. I review my pictures, and for some reason can't find this particular one that turned out quite good.

- I've had recurring themes of rabbits lately.

----------


## Xox

December 2008


*December 01, 2008*
I just woke up from very bizarre dreams. So bizarre, that shamefully enough I forced myself to get up. When will I learn. : ( So i had woken up at 7 to see if school was open, since it was snowing. School wasn't, it was snowing pretty hard here.. So I went back to sleep and settled into a heavy sleep, a kind I haven't had for like a year!

- I settle into the sleep, and am seeing some bizarre and dark images. I can't really see what these images are, but they're flying past me. I decide to wake myself up, I do. I walk and peer outside my window. I see it is very dark as well! I am shocked and stagger on my feet. It looks very foreboding, like the night where they let all the vamp bats loose in Van Helsing. I am scared, but then I wake myself up! I realize that was a FA.. I repeatedly do this, and keep seeing my room in a dark blurred vision from my bedroom ceiling. So I finally think I have actually woken myself up. I go to my PC, and browse some sites. M PC is acting slow. I hear noises outside and go to investigate. I see it is my brother and dad chatting about something. I go back to my room, and realize my PC screen has changed! It is my old one, from years ago attached..(I know my dad uses this at one of his businesses now) I think my brother has stolen it. I go to his room and ask him about it. He says he needed it at the business, and that I can have his until he's done with mine. I'm happy, since he has a superb screen. But I'm waking up yet again..and realizing I was dreaming. It felt so utterly real. After "waking up," I am in a van. We're on a dark street, I am on the very back seat, my little brother in the middle, and mom in the front. My dad is talking to someone outside. My rabbit is with my dad, I think. There's a small puppy, very cute. It licks my dads face and hops in our car, where it snuggles and kisses my mom. I'm scared, because of the location + my fear of dogs. i am afraid it will come ot teh back seat, which of course it does. I want it to leave, so I open the side door. There is another dog there, and it comes in! I see a black cat, which comes in as well. I am really scared, the door is now closed and the animals are everywhere. I fear the cat is under my seat, which she is. I weirdly felt like I knew the cat..and feel like her presence is the presence that I feel is in my room irl..There was one other FA, where I saw school was on a 2 hr. delay, and I was late. I woke up for real after that, with a lot of difficulty. 


*December 11, 2008*
Dream I had last night. Couldn't shake off the feeling..still can't.

- I was in school. I had not been able to finish my test for geometry and had to come during the morning to take it or something. My teacher gav me the keys to Samantha's car, which was a red sports car. I don't remember why. I went out there, and I saw a basketball hoop was attached outside in the parking lot. While I was standing there, Adam came along. This was random, he started playing basketball. I felt like I was drawn to him. We ended up talking, and time fast forwarded. I was in love with him, and the feelings felt so real and vivid. (Nothing like anything I've experienced irl) Like the way I cared about him, or just the little things. It was weird, like it went fast forward into our relationship.. I remember a particular scene where we were laying down on a bed in a small room. I felt so oddly connected to him, and so unbearably drawn. There was such heavy, deep feeling. I could not shake it off all day, and still haven't. I don't care or even know about this person irl.


*December 30, 2008*
Dream about Viktor. I saw this coming, weirdly enough. We were both hanging out in a really sunny place, and sitting in a really nice outdoors restaurant. The sunlight was hitting directly on his face, and the effects were..nice. (As much as I hate to admit this now) I was wearing some kind of sundress. It was plaid. We were sitting on the chairs and there was a helicopter nearby. We were talking. He was leaning over to me from his chair and talking in a low voice. He told me, "I'm going to become a vampire." I asked him why, and he said "To protect you of course." I thought this was really weird and out of character. I think I ignored it and continued talking.

~

I wanted to get drunk for some reason. There was this wine on the table and Viktor was there once again. It was a dimly lit room. I sprawled against the table and grabbed the wine. I smelled it like he told me too and it smelt great. Suddenly I was in my room in NY. My brother had a bottle of wine and I wanted some once again. He was giving it to me and I took it, my little brother was shocked. I got an instant buzz and went downstairs. I composed myself well in fron of parents. I thought, "oh so this is how it's done.." I was afraid my stupid brother would tell on me. It felt pretty cool though. I guess I was pretty drunk. I think my older brother lied and said it wasn't alcohol.

~
Was in school. Schedules had changed. I was in earth science for some reason. I went to sit way in the back. The rows were done pretty weirdly. I saw a few kids, and I was glad to be in that class. It reminded me of that guy in French 5 in wagner. His hair was longer.. I was walking around trying to find Anita. She was absent that day. Something to do with my locker, and I think I had to get a schedule change. I remember seeing Taylor. We were in the same English class apparently. I had to call out my age and Heather asked me how old I was. I said, "16; 17 in Feb." They both seemed shocked by this of course, and I told them I was getting an advanced diploma too. Which lead ot more shockage but it was oddly satisfying. 

~

Fragment about my brother getting on my PC.

----------


## Xox

January 2009

*January 04, 2009*
I was in one of the most beautiful lands I have ever seen. It was nearly exactly like the realms in the Gemma Doyle trilogy. In a forest with mountains surrounding, it was probably spring. The colours were so vivid and beautiful. The greens were so powerful, I had to squint my eyes. There was a wonderful smell coming from everywhere.

I was mystified as I traveled. My mom was there nearby, just out of reach. My dad was close to here. But, there was something forbidden and evil about the place. Like, some kind of evil lingered there. I could feel it in my heart as it clenched to my chest. I continued my journey. I knew I needed to reach the end where I would hit water. I did, I approached a lake. As I did I got lucid. I was shocked. Everything was so bizarrely vivid. I looked down at myself and could see every detail. The sun was so bright and I was too. The colours of my clothes seemed to be melting. I was amazed at the beauty. This is probably one of the most vivid moments I've ever had in a dream. I just wanted to stay there. 

I lost lucidity quickly and landed in a large rectangular room. Jake was there and my dad was nearby in a desk. He kept drawing these pictures of a draw whilst looking scared and crying. The window was nearby, and there was a tree nearby. I could feel it's evilness, like something resided there. Jake felt it too, he was trying to sleep. He surrounded himself with white tiles and pictures of that tree, as if it protect himself. I put his head on my lap until he feel asleep. I talked to my dad. We got on our van and headed to VA. Something about mountains protecting us, my older brother said. We got out of the van, twas raining. The hill our house is on became a huge mountain, I got on top and felt like I was going to fall. I went inside and saw my rabbit! I was so happy to be back and see her. There was an guy, he was a criminal of some sort. Someone was trying to trap him, a woman. She was seducing him and laying in my living room in a white blanket with him naked. She was trying to achieve and orgasm and I could feel it, it was odd. I was still scared of that guy, and how close he was to Zooni. I believe he was caught out.

- I was at a party. It was really supposed ot be some kind of top notch party. It took place in a room. [Though the person was me, my personality was different] I was off in a side room with a couple of friends, I saw Sade pass but said nothing. Soon, these people left coz one of the guys was going to dj. I was alone and I ventured outside. Sade was now with someone else. I felt lonely. I decided ot sit down or something. The hostess of the party was a real bitch. Her friend, and her. A few of us went to a movie. The two mean girls were plotting to drop soda on another girl from behind. I was this about to happen and tried to stop it. I realized she'd just be cruel to me if she saw, and I pushed the bottle but ran away. It created a huge mess and a big, and extremely angry guy came out from the back. He rounded us up. I was shit scared at this point. I saw some of my friends try to escape from the exit. I quickly sprinted and left. It was deserted outside, I was in a parking lot. Some other kids were there, the man realized this and ran towards us. I ran. I entered huge mountains and a forest, it was very dark.

I desperately looked for somewhere too hide. Some kids went too far and entered the residential area. There were some state troopers there. I hid in this foggy and misty tree trunk place for a bit. I tried to find the mountains to run away into. I was out of luck. Stupidly, I went back. The guy caught me and I was handcuffed. I sniffed and asked him whether this would go on a permanent record or something. He said it would.. We caught another one of the girls near a water fountain. He got us in a car. I was feeling bad. I said, "You know, I actually tried to stop her from doing it." I was filled with regret. he suddenly led us through a school. It was huge, like my old school. So crowded. He led us through there with handcuffs like prisoners. He got lost in the crowd. The girl next to me slipped her handcuffs off. I decided to too, since they were so easy to take off. I threw them off. I saw Jamel at a lunch table in gym. Alex grabbed them. I decided I'd get in much more trouble if I didn't get them back, since the guy already had my name. I madly chased Alex. Finally, on top of the bleachers which led to a hallway, I spotted him. I asked him to give them and he did.

That's it I believe.


*January 08, 2009*
Multiple orgasms last night. Night before - dreams about Aaron. SNL. He was there.

----------


## Xox

February 2009

*February 21, 2009*

Last night, slept for only a few hours. (Had extended nap in evening) Lots of dreams.

- Mrs. Peery & Stamper were conspiring against me. I was in a huge place, supposedly my school. People were swarming everywhere, it was more like a huge mall than anything else. They both had assigned me work that I couldn't do, wasn't there for. They both were talking to me in a disgusted tone, and I knew they were conspiring. It was as if there was some underlying evil lurking around there. It was os dark. I decided to go see the principal, but he was running away from me. he was actually a combination of my principal and the band teacher. I chased him around for a long time, I had to ask him two very important questions. As I caught him and asked him the first, suddenyly Peery appeared, apparently she had to do something. I thought she had done this on purpose..anyhoo she promised not to btoher us again. I chased him around once again, and it led ot the entryway. (Which was liek a malls entryway) A desserted and dark parking lot was out there. Again, I tried asking him the question, but Peery came again! I drifted away from them, into the lot. I realized I was dreaming. I was plnged into complete darkness, and I was falling, falling. It felt so real, so incredibly real. I felt so depressed, and I don't know what to LD about. 

I was in my old home in NY now. I stood in front of the bed in the living room. I summoned Zooni, my rabbit. I was so happy to see her. I was losing lucidity for the most part. I chased her around, she was always just out of my reach. I was relieved to see her though. Near a door, she was bleeding. I quickly wiped the blood up. I continued to chase her, rather fondly. So much relief.

Some kind of school thingy. I was with a bunch of my friends, including a professor and Reem. We conversed and then went to sleep. The prof warned us of this guy, who was going to go around during the night. I had planned to sleep by myself, but I saw they were all cuddled up in one bed. It wasn't awkard, and I joined them.


*March 02, 2009*
I've literaly been having dreams of Zooni every single night. I don't remember a night I didn't. They range from terrible ones involving her bleeding and me feeling frantic and helpless, to me simply hanging out with her happily like old times.

Last night, I dreamt of her and a dog I saw around in the neighborhood. We were in the living room of my old house, just having a good time. My family and I went on a drive, through the mountains. Everything was vividly colored to a weird-ish sandy hue. It was pretty surreal. I went into a huge graveyard, where my dad seemed to be looking for a grave. Very weird. 


March

*March 07, 2009*
Such bizarre dreams last night. More so feeling than anything else.
- Enter: a story. A lovely, sad, regretful story. I was halfway the main character, she was someone else but I could feel everything she was going through. Her house; they were going to visit. A rich family, and there was a boy. Late teens, I assume. They were both in love with each other, so deeply in love. I could feel everything going on between them. It was beautiful and tragic. Two other girls, they were both after him as well. They crowded the well, the whole well was resonating with evil feelings. She just wanted to be with him, and he; her. It wasn't possible, and regret was in the air. She wanted to do everything possible; but the task to be achieved was impossible. The two wenches were beautiful, especially the tall one. R & R enter, they knew them as well. The beauty thought she was in control of everything, but she wasn't. He didn't care for her. He had nearly given up, he almost accepted the fact that he couldn't be with his love. Emotion coursing through me. Enter: a large house with a tall picture directly above the staircase. She tried so hard. Floating, they would both float. Unknown.

Enter: Room with cafeteria tables, first one filled with students. ACT testing. I was extremely panicked. Berry trying to reassure me. I remember taking the test clearly and vividly. I was surprised that it wasn't multiple choice and fill in. If I think hard enough I can probably remember the story that I read, and questions. Weird. The teens were making so much noise talking so much. I was extremely distressed, and told them to shut up. I couldn't concentrate, and knew it was a timed test. Panic, panic. I rose up, flying into the air, I told Taylor directly to stfu. He had a shocked and curious expression on his face as he looked at me, as he often does irl. Test was so much shorter than I expected, and I waited for the science part.

- Laying down somewhere with Zooni. It seemed more vivid than real life. I could feel her presence so clearly. She had come to tell me she missed me. Euphoria coursing through me. Stayed and stroked her for a while, woke up with a smile on my face. Unfortunately a dream, I went back to sleep. (Actually the first dream I remember)

I can't shake off the feeling of the first dream I wrote down. So bizarre.

----------


## Xox

CURRENT (Huzzah)

A week ago or so.



- Standing in front of a very large board walk thing near the ocean. It is not, however, a beach. The weather is crispy, the sky is a beautiful and a luminous blue-gray. I am shocked at how amazing this feels, staring off into an ocean. I suddenly look down onto the sea. I think to myself, "What am I doing?" I slowly realize.. "I am dreaming." I quickly run off, practically in circles. The dream fades.

- Redundant dreams about saving someone and waking up disillusioned.

----------


## Xox

*SAT Scores*



I had gotten my scores back, and I saw I had gotten a 1890. I thought it was a good improvement since I had gotten a 1690 on my PSAT in reality. It was also amusing to me since it was exactly +200. When I looked at the results closer I was shocked to see I had gotten perfect scores in critical reading and math, and a 450 in writing. This only made me more amused, as I had scored much lower in writing than my PSAT. It was a bitter kind of amusement though..but I was happy to realize I only needed to work on my writing. I suddenly realized this was very bad at the same time, since one of the colleges I want to go to has a cut-off score of 500 in each individual section. So of course I became worried. 

Surprise surprise. I took my SAT last Saturday so it was only a matter of time before it entered my dreams. I had countless dreams preceding Saturday that consisted of me forgetting admission ticket, calculator, pencil, running out of time, arriving late, etc. I had many other dreams that I can not remember. This is definitely a start from nothing, though.  ::D:

----------


## no-Name

Yay. 

I approve this bump, will be reading :]

----------


## Xox

=>

- Completely forgot about a dream I had of governors school. I ended up being absent everyday,and was worried whether I'd get college creds or not.

- Weirdish violent dream last night. My parents were plotting against me, particularly my dad. I was trapped in my old house, with some chic. We were trying to escape, and I had a gun that I pulled out. Unfortunately, it didn't work. While we were trapped I recall making out with her and having an orgasm at some point. I escaped, and became lucid while escaping. I just ran/flew in the air. It was amazing, I made myself invisible. I remember my hand falling off at some point. 

I blame these dreams on my friend's violent dreams.

----------


## AURON

> =>
> 
> I blame these dreams on my friend's violent dreams.



make out session, violence, and lucidity! you should be thanking your friend, not blaming them  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

XoX has a dream journal? YAY!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Xox

@ Psylis - I think you may be right. ;P

Ninga - Indeed I do, you've posted it inbefore too.  ::D:  Itwas just hiding for a while.. 

*Weird Powers*

I was living in a confined house, and I had decided to escape from it. I had a sister, and my parents were very controlling. I plotted my escape, very carefully. I was to escape during a night, and pack a few important things. It mostly consisted of money, and a small bag containing food. The back of my house lead to the woods, and I figured as soon I got into them, I was free from the wrath of my parents.. The night came, and I escaped. The feeling I got from escaping is indescribable. I think it is the best feeling I have ever felt. I ran through the woods, and suddenly I had the sense I was in Sweden.. 

While I was dreaming, I had a heavy sense of déjà vu. I felt it when I wrote this as well, I feel like I've had an identical dream.. Perhaps I have. I reminded myself of Katniss from _The Hunger Games._

That dream morphed into something else. I think I was younger now..my current age. In the previous dream I was a bit older. I had developed a weird ability of sensing evil in people. There was some kind of organization that was killing people, and I was out to look for them with a few friends. I began my journey on a bus in front of an apartment building. I rode it for a while, then impulsively got off in front of an airport-like place. In there, I entered a sort of office room/bathroom. I saw a girl, I could immediately tell she was one of them. I didn't let her know, and instead questioned her. Finally, I stared at her intensely in the eyes and slowly crushed her brain. In retrospect, wow that's pretty disgusting. I fled, and suddenly entered a huge auditorium. There had been a huge shooting there, some type of mass killing. They were reporting everyone who had died, the atmosphere was unbearably sad. Everyone from the organization was dead, but still.  I suddenly awoke and thought about the Holocaust. A weird realization came over me - about the life loss.

----------


## Xox

- I was in governor's school - and my professor was a "real personality." His class was in a dimly lit room, and I remember a projector being there. I was trying really hard to impress him, but don't remember much of what happened. 

- I was hanging out in Denmark, and there was some kind of revolution going on. *Specialis Sapientia* was there, and he was "fighting" for the revolution. I remember talking to him and he explained to me the reasoning behind this revolution. We were on top of a huge, looming mountain at night, and there was fighting going on everywhere. The warriors were very weird and wearing a strange armor. 





The whole scene had a weird green tinge to it. Specialis explained to me that he had been waiting to do this for a very long time, and was talking about how his family had wanted to do it for generations, etc. He told me he was actually a shape shifter - all his men were. He transformed into a wolf with glowing green eyes. Fast forward a few years, Specialis had aged now and the "enemy" was close. The enemy killed him, but Specialis was proud to die for the cause.

----------


## Xox

- I was in a weird, shanty town. It was where I lived.. My parents were driving me around in the streets at night, but it was morning. I was heading off to school and explaining to them I needed breakfast before I went. We stopped at what looked like a rest area, and I saw that there was a huge container filled with bananas. I ate one, and gave another to my friend. I was walking through the streets alone now, it was still very dark. 



I saw a guy parked in a parking lot, and I saw he was around my age. He was Asian, and good-looking. I recognized him as the new kid, and I had been given instructions to inquire about his classes. So, I asked him what classes he planned ot take this fall. He told me he had taken two years of French, but I decided to test him. I stated a few simple sentences in English and asked him to translate them to French. He was completely lost and muttering gibberish. I asked him a question in French and he had no idea what I was asking. I sighed and moved on, deciding to tell my French teacher about him.

I was suddenly back in my house. (old; NY) I saw that Zooni was also back, and relief flooded me. I was shocked to see her there, I hugged her, and there was a sense of euphoria in the atmosphere. But the atmosphere quickly turned dark. Zooni was running around, and she landed herself upstairs. I was trying to lock the doors so she wouldn't get under the beds. Alas, she did in my parents room. I stood on the staircase and looked up. I felt a family of spirits up there. A guy who looked to be about in his early 20's hovered at the top.



To my surprise, I was able to talk to him. He informed me Zooni was actually dead, and she would disappear everytime he appeared. It was because they weren't compatible - and couldn't be seen at the same time. I wanted him to go away so she could come back. He left shortly afterwards. Zooni reappeared, and a part of me knew she was truly dead. But for the most part, I pretended she was alive. 

My mum woke me up at this point. It was a very good dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of dead people in your dreams.

----------


## Xox

Death and things related to it seems to be a recurring theme in my dreams.  ::whyme:: 

- I was on a bus, and "we" had just come back from a field trip.  The bus driver was dropping us off at our individual homes. It was very dark. A house came into view that seemed to be mine. As I got out of the bus I realized there was danger lurking nearby. Danger that was _invisible._ I tried opening the door, very panicked. I had to quickly open and close it so the invisible thing wouldn't get inside. I got inside, but I soon realized it had gotten it as well. My brother was there and he had a child. I tried shutting the door on them so they could be safe. The thing materialized, it was transparent however. I saw that it was using this weird eye skill, where the eyes would be in rapid motion. I knew how to do this, so I did it as well. The thing was shocked and I defeated it. 

Shortly afterwards, I was in a scary looking building. It was quite crowded with kids and adults alike. There was an HP feel to it. There were dark events going on, and Voldemort had become some kind of ruler. His headquarters were in this building. He wanted to meet with a few girls. I was one of them, as was Heather. They were all extremely scared, and I felt heavy dread as well. I went into the huge-ish lobby with elevators and grand staircases. The girls were all behind me, as they were too scared to stand in the front. I didn't mind standing in the front and leading them. We didn't know where to go, so we asked the guys who told us about Voldy. He told us to go into the stairs and yell for "SB" (or something like that, I can't remember). It was some type of creature that would lead us to Vold. We went there and called for him, and eventually we did get to him. (Though we made a few mistakes along the way) So we're all petrified by now, basically. I entered his office, and I dreaded seeing him since he looked so bad. I was shocked to see his office looked quite normal, he even had a huge copy machine and secretary. He was even wearing a suit, though he looked as bad as ever. 



He told me he was surprised to see me alive, since he had sent his invisible people after me. I smugly told him about my eye skill, and how I had defeated his loser cronies. I told him about a few other of my skills, and this made him angry and impressed. I woke up.

He looked like Voldemort, but his personality was Valentine (Mortal Instruments) completely.

----------


## Xox

I'm only going to write down the lucid I had.

- I was in between a dream when I was trying to remember something. I raked my mind like mad..and I finally realized I was dreaming. So that's what I was trying to remember... when in bizarre situations.

I took off. I changed the scene. It started to black out but I became subtle. It worked. I was exhilarated. I thought "mountains."



I soared in the sky, I wanted to change the scene. Again, it started to fade. I calmed myself down. I was thinking too hard, trying to force control. This had never worked in the past. I was amazed to find when I stopped trying too hard, it came easy. 

I walked around in these beautiful mountains for the rest of the dream.

----------


## Xox

Nap today - had many nondescript WILD's. Weird HI as well, which was pretty bizarre. Images and voices.

----------


## Xox

I knew these would be coming soon enough. 

- It was the first day of Math Analysis and things seemed to be going pretty well. Ryan wasin that class, and only one other person. I didn't find it odd that there weren't many people. Dr. Johnson was giving a basic course run-through, and the class ended quickly. Something happened, I have no idea what, but I found myself lost in NYC. I was on Forest Ave in SI, maldy looking for a way to get home. But I had to hide from someone that was trying to get me.  The days went by, and I was still trying to get away. My main worry was that I had missed the first few days of Math Analysis. The worry weighed on me as I knew how important it was not to miss any days in this class.. let alone the first few. I tried to reassure myself that I'd catch up; as I slinked in the shadows at night.

----------


## Xox

This is the only part I feel like writing down.

- *Invader* was doing some crazy ninja stuff out in a ship, right in the middle of the ocean. Nothing was in sight besides the beautiful water. I was sort of watching from the side, as he climbed this ship from the edge. It was really scary, and I was freaking out, afraid he was going to fall. 

Suddenly, a group of kids and I entered this bus. I don't know where we were going. The teenagers were quite rowdy and annoying. There was this one guy, he was sort of conversing with the kids up front where I sat. I knew him, dunno how. I recall him being attractive, maybe I was in a relationship with him, I dunno. I'm not sure what they were talking about, but the guy had a smile plastered to his face. An obviously fake smile. I became worried about what they were saying. Suddenly, he jumped out of the window. I was terrified, and thought maybe it was all a joke. The bus was riding in a very high place. He landed into a cylinder thing. I saw that he was dead. 

Pain. Incredible pain coursing through me as I have never felt before. His face - his head, lifeless on top of the thing. Everything became a blur. The whole dream became a blur of emotion. We arrived wherever we were going to arrive to meet our parents. It was a too-bright street with the sun pounding. Everyone was laughing. I could hardly move out of my depression. His death didn't effect anyone else. I weeped and told my dad my friend had died.

This was an incredibly emotional dream. One of the most emotional I've had in ages. I woke up very depressed and have not been able to shake the feeling off.

----------


## Xox

I only write down dreams that stick out to me. What I want to remember.

- First I thought this was a WILD, then a DILD, but it was actually a MILD. Maybe a combination of MILD and DILD. I suddenly awoke during the early hours and wanted to lucid. So I told myself I would, then went to sleep. I entered a scene, I think I was near water, I could see trees in the distance. The path I was walking on was clear however. I walked slowly, wondering what I was doing there. Then it suddenly struck me, _I was dreaming._ Things became extreme-vivid. I expected things to fade away instantly, as my mind went into overdrive. I calmed myself down. I stood still, not attempting to move, run, or think. Nothing faded away. Shock filled me. I think I looked at my hand. I could see every single detail so clearly, nothing like how I can see it irl. Everything was so vivid, I could see every little detail of the view ahead. It reminded me of the vision that vampires possess. 

A boy appeared in front of me. Late teens, I guess. I was happy there was someone there so I could look at them. I stared at his skin and hair, observing every minuscule detail. I think I walked a bit and did some more exploring in this beautiful place before entering another dream.

----------


## Xox

Had a dream about F after a very long time (years). I think this is the 2nd dream I have ever had of him. 

It was one of those "dream love" dreams. Oh how I hate thee. u - u



A shadow from the past. their identity unknown. I felt familiarity as we talked, but I couldn't place my finger on where it was coming from. Just the feeling, the essence empowered me. And I didn't care, let the identity be temporarily lost. Maybe I subconsciously knew, trying to avoid lucidity. Because lucidity would reveal the truth of reality. So I dreamed. 

A gathering in a large one-floored building, in a foreign city. Many people were present, most of them family and friends of family. As if we had never met, we approached each other. Strangers, technically. Immediately I felt drawn. The whole conversation is a blur. So be it. The feelings associated are much more important than inadequate and meaningless words. A part of it stuck out to me. The question about religion has been bugging and bothering me since I switched. I had been reflecting on it last night, just before getting to bed. Wondering, wanting to know the truth. So in the dream I asked him, to get a satisfying answer. Appreciation of history, but accepting the falsity of it. I was relieved as I never had been. What was it? My desire to know the idealized truth manifesting in my dream? Or a message from him? Probably the former. 

But suddenly, it was revealed to him that I was a _vampire_. (probably influenced from True Blood) I recall my fangs coming and him being revolted at the sight. Everything was destroyed, from that single fact. Regret, pain, sadness, everything. I couldn't bring myself to question the authenticity of us, I never have in the past and never will. I was hurt, and I wondered why it was so important, that one thing, that it could change it _all._ I knew past happenings were true, but why did one thing hold such value to him? He left. I went outside, observed the city, got in a car, and drove away. Regret. It has always been there. During the drive the realization came to me that he was human. Human psychology, the different. A great loss to me, because we all want someone who is different. Someone who doesn't fit into the standards, someone who doesn't believe in the norms. But when it boils down, we are all human. And he was too, no matter what super-human qualities I gave to him. 

More than anything, this dream just represented my fear. My fear of "it" not being what I thought, of just being . . . 

Whatever. It was a sad dream.

----------


## AURON

That was pretty poetic how you described the dream.  It was a good read.

----------


## Xox

> That was pretty poetic how you described the dream.  It was a good read.



Thanks man, I do that with dreams that are meaningful to me. I just don't think I'd do them justice by simply stating what happen. It's dull.

----------


## Xox

"Madam," he said, "I thank you for your lore,
But with regard to cato all the same,
His wisdom has, no doubt, a certain fame,
But though he said we should take no heed
Of dreams, by god in ancient books I read
Of many a man of more authority
Than ever Cato was, believe you me,
Who say the very opposite is true
And prove their theories by experience too.
Dreams have quite often been significations
As well of triumphs of tribulations
That people undergo in this our life
This needs no argument at all, dear wife
The proof is all to manifest indeed"

_- Canterbury Tales._

No time to write down dreams = no recall.

----------


## Xox

Le beau jour sans toi.

There was a really small cat. My neighbor's had a kitten, By small I mean the size of a toothpick. (Only wider) I was in a car, driving in Brooklyn. 

My neighbor handed my the kitten and said it was mine. I was afraid of squeezing it to death. As I held it, I felt it's heart beating hard against my hand. Again, fear. Like I was going to kill it. But the kitten was so cute. My heart grew warm, and I began to think about the future. I was excited. Swelling of feelings. Animal like a child. Whatever relationship one places, there is no measure for it. 

I remembered Zooni, though. My heart grew cold and I began to cry. It was a very morbid ending and I felt depressed long after I awoke.

----------


## Xox

Intense, short, vivid WILD's.

The transition stage. All I see is black. I want to go into a forest. I try hard and imagine it. A golden, rich feeling washes over me.I find myself thinking about the forest from a few months ago. I stare down at my hands but they are nowhere to be seen. I want to see them melt into the leaves and flash. 

Then black trees began to take shape out of the darkness. I lay there, and listen to weird-ass noises for a while. I remember my desire to go here. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjMkNrX60mA at 44 secs) As it is there, everything is tinted blue. I glimpse it for a second as I stand on the edge of the tower. A whirlwind of images are passing around me. 

Back in transition stage, I feel a malevolent presence. I am scared. I think of Jake and it fades away..

----------


## Xox

After 13.5 hrs. of sleep, I had one long, epic dream. Probably can't remember all details, but here it goes. 

It was all Harry Potter based. 

Enter: A Dark, dark castle. 



I think Voldemort has just come back to power, somehow, and all the wizarding world is discussing what to do. We are huddled in a dark room, when Lord V decides to visit. He comes in, dark robes, face concealed. I am really terrified, and think about how this is all just a dream and a book. Yet I don't want to wake myself up, because the fear excites me. So I'm like a female version of Harry, or at least his role. When he leaves, it's decided that it's all on me to delete V. I'm looking forward to the adventure. I must leave the castle ASAP, before leaving I grab two sacks from Hagrid and my broom. I fly into the air. At the border of England, I meet Rowling. She's part of the movie I'm playing out, apparently. I think this is pretty cool and exchange a few words with her. Then I get on my broom and fly above the ocean. The feeling is _incredible_. Complete freedom. It doesn't even feel as if I am on a broom. Just flying, on my own, above the ocean. I look behind at England and can view everything. 



I get really, really high. I can see all of the U.K from here, as if from space. I fly on, to NYC. When I get to NYC, I go to my parent's house to say farewell. There I do my laundry and stuff, preparing to go on my quest soon. We're in Jackson Heights, and I put on my invisibility cloak and attempt to fly. I am unable to because it's not windy enough. At this point I'm flying on my own, without a broomstick. I go home and wait for a windy day to come by. I leave yet again, this time on a ship-like thing where my parents are traveling. I don't have my invisibility cloak and attempt to make myself invisible from a spell. (I think it works) I fly to a place where I suspect V is waiting. It's an abandoned building surrounded by a mountainous region. 

 

I enter and explore the different floors. On one of the top floors, I find my brother, fast asleep on a bunk bed. Panicked, panicked. What is he doing here? Did V kidnap him? I wake him up, and see that he has lost his memory. (Or it's been tampered with) I hear someone enter the building. I tell my brother to hide under the bunk bed and I will make him invisible. He refuses, and doesn't know what's going on with V. He starts walking around the room as I panic. He has seen the HP movies, so I inform him we're part of it and playing it out. he immediately takes in this idea and listens to me. He hides under the bunk bed and I cast a charm on him for invisibleness. I quickly explore my floor as V walks up, and try to decide where I should hide. I would face V if my brother wasn't here. I decided to smash the window open and crouch outside of it. (I smash many a window in this dream. Pretty cool.) So here I am, perched on the window sill. I look down and am shocked to see my old neighbor looking up. He becomes angry because he thinks I'm destroying his property. I tell him to shush and observe V walking around my brother. V leaves the building and hovers on the roof. He has taken the form of a wolf. From the window I flung myself to the ground. Before V can get a hold of me, I throw myself into the air and fly. Get a huge rush from flying away from my enemy, knowing I am in control for he can't catch me. V doesn't leave the building as he see's me because he has figured there is something inside that building that is mine. I fly over huge mountains, completely in exhilaration. I decide to go back to England to see what's going on.  

When I arrive in the UK, it's night. Some of my family and friends are dining in Ireland. My uncle offers me vodka but I refuse. Instead I suspect there is something fishy going on with the seamen, and go to see. Now I am flying over the dark ocean, and ships are everywhere. 



I swim a bit as well, observing the seamen. I gather that nothing fishy is going on, but I enjoy the dark ocean. Daylight hits and I go to a small village. Everything is going all right in the village, until I arrive. I am on this bus, with a group of kids and another man. The man knows about my quest and is there to help me. I go under the bus, and as I leap out from under it, a horcrux is formed. The horcrux, in the form of a ghostly wolf, enters the bus. It possesses the children, as can be seen from their eyes. The only way to save them is it pick their eyeballs out, which my friend and I proceed to do. (Quite a nasty affair) I'm confused about how the horcrux was suddenly formed, but I have a hunch. I quickly apparate to the building. V is not on top, I assume he is on the inside. The entrance to the door is made out of metal, and I crash underneath it. I suddenly leap out, like I did on the bus, and another horcux is formed. I go back to the village, confirmed about V's plan. Everytime I leap out from under anything metal, another horcrux is formed. My friend doesn't believe me, so I demonstrate again on the bus. This time, the horcrux is invisible. It proceeds to possess children and village natives alike. I figure that thy are being turned to inferi. A village mother locks all the inferi up in a room. I see people passing around a bottle of vodka and suspect that it's cursed. 

I wander off to the village eatery. There, I crouch on a high window and observe the people. I smash open the window and leap to the ground. That's the last event I remember.

Little events I didn't write down. I performed a lot of spells, like the usual Lumos, Accio this, blah blah. It was a great dream.

----------

